# Ukrainian and Swedish women named as the world's most beautiful



## Korean

Ukrainian and Swedish women named as the world's best looking | Mail Online



> Best looking women cities
> 1. Kiev, Ukraine
> 2. Stockholm, Sweden
> 3. New York, U.S.
> 4. Buenos Aires, Argentina
> 5. Varna, Bulgaria
> 6. Moscow, Russia
> 7. Tel Aviv, Israel
> 8. Amsterdam, Holland
> 9. Seoul, South Korea
> 10. Montreal, Canada


----------



## Kamal_Jamal

More White European bias as usual,

Some of the prettiest women I have ever seen were Persian, Indian, Ethiopian

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Surenas

Kamal_Jamal said:


> More White European bias as usual,
> 
> Some of the prettiest women I have ever seen were Persian, Indian, Ethiopian



The average in those countries is in all honesty just better.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kyusuibu Honbu

Korean said:


> Ukrainian and Swedish women named as the world's best looking | Mail Online



hmmmmm.......atleast one South American nation.


----------



## lem34

Pakistani Afghani Iranian Turkish are the best imo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Surenas

Aryan_B said:


> Pakistani Afghani Iranian Turkish are the best imo



Iranians and Turkish, yes. Pakistanis and Afghanis: no.


----------



## Kamal_Jamal

Surenas said:


> The average in those countries is in all honesty just better.



Not really, the only difference is wealth. Those nations that listed are financially well off this meaning the women are fed better and they have more money to spend on their looks. They are certainly not on average better

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Surenas

Kamal_Jamal said:


> Not really, the only difference is wealth. Those nations that listed are financially well off this meaning the women are fed better and they have more money to spend on their looks. They are certainly not on average better



Yes, they are. I've been to many non-European countries and in all honesty, the women here in Europe are just better looking. And I'm Iranian btw.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## lem34

Surenas said:


> Iranians and Turkish, yes. Pakistanis and Afghanis: no.



Beauty in the eye of the beholder

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## El Weirdo

If ur Ummah brother called it White Eurpoean Bias , what shpoud I cal ur post? Muslim Bias??? Grow up _______ _ B , U were all Indians before the f****** Invadors from central Asia... 



Aryan_B said:


> Pakistani Afghani Iranian Turkish are the best imo


----------



## Kamal_Jamal

Surenas said:


> Yes, they are. I've been to many non-European countries and in all honesty, the women here in Europe are just better looking. And I'm Iranian btw.



No they are not. Again, you cannot compare poorer nations where women&#8217;s biggest worry is their next meal, their human rights and what tomorrow holds to western women who biggest worry is how their hair is done, if their chest is showing too much or if their booty looks to big in their jeans. 

Beauty today worldwide is based on the skin color and racial features of white women because of the colonial legacy left by their nations where they are seen as superior. It&#8217;s really a mental thing as well,

Eastern European women were not held in high regards in the pre the collapse of Soviet Union but since their living standards has risen, they are now seen as more attractive than before.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Fazlu

Kamal_Jamal said:


> No they are not. Again, you cannot compare poorer nations where women&#8217;s biggest worry is their next meal, their human rights and what tomorrow holds to western women who biggest worry is how their hair is done, if their chest is showing too much or if their booty looks to big in their jeans.
> 
> Beauty today worldwide is based on the skin color and racial features of white women because of the colonial legacy left by their nations where they are seen as superior. It&#8217;s really a mental thing as well,
> 
> Eastern European women were not held in high regards in the pre the collapse of Soviet Union but since their living standards has risen, they are now seen as more attractive than before.


 
Hats off to you sir. Truly a remarkable post. I would have thanked it if i weren't using a mobile device.


----------



## El Weirdo

I love women from Sweden... Tall , slim , Blonde , blue eyes , open minded , Liberal  







p.s.- Infact Most of the Scandinavian girls are above average in the department of Looks

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## roach

Calling a particular country's women the most beautiful is like calling a particular country's soldiers the bravest.

Stupidity, at best.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## hawx

every country has there share of beautiful and not beautiful women,according to me there are two types of women 1) rich (which automatically translates to beautiful because they can spend much more time on there body) and than there is 2) poor who first have to think about there family there children they simply do not have time to look for themselves.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Don Jaguar

My choice redheads.


----------



## Surenas

Kamal_Jamal said:


> Beauty today worldwide is based on the skin color and racial features of white women because of the colonial legacy left by their nations where they are seen as superior. It&#8217;s really a mental thing as well,



Nonsense. Even long before the colonization happend, most cultures correlated beauty with caucasian features and blue/green eyes. You can find that in ancient Mesopotamia, even in Egypt and Greece.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cloakedvessel

Surenas said:


> Iranians and Turkish, yes.



Yes, maybe after a nose job. 

Iran: Nose Job Capital Of World - CBS News

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Don Jaguar

Post # 13 if she is without paint.


----------



## qwerrty

one thing for sure, indians are crazy for white women. news about white tourists getting raped by indian men happens very often.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arian

Any list that doesn't contain countries like Georgia, Brazil, Italy, Spain and Belarus is crap.
Also, Argentinian girls are one of the worst looking ones I've seen, I don't know why Argentina is in that list. Brazilians and Mexicans are the best among Hispanic people.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kamal_Jamal

Surenas said:


> Nonsense. Even long before the colonization happend, most cultures correlated beauty with caucasian features and blue/green eyes. You can find that in ancient Mesopotamia, even in Egypt and Greece.



No such thing, each region and nation pre-colonization standard of beauty was based on their own kind. Just look at certain fetishes in certain regions which are not found in standard text of beauty in the west, in China women with small twisted feet were favorable, in Africa women with large buttocks were seen as the ideal body and so on. The notion that European standard beauty has always existed is hogwash. It is literally a recent phenomenon. Also in ancient Egypt pre- Ptolemaic dynasty, western beauty was nowhere to be found. If you look at the ancient Egyptian painting in the early dynasties of the empire, you will see them being proud of their darker roots and natural features.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arian

Kamal_Jamal said:


> Not really, the only difference is wealth. Those nations that listed are financially well off this meaning the women are fed better and they have more money to spend on their looks. They are certainly not on average better



Ukraine isn't wealthy, an average Ukrainian has a much lower purchase power parity than an Iranian. Neither is Argentina or Russia. Both are upper middle-income countries.
The list is inconsistent I think. Ukrainians and Russians both are Slavic, so why Ukrainians are ranked first and Russians are ranked 6th? Why you don't find Belarussian people in the list? They are Slavic as well.
The list doesn't make sense at all. For example in New York, you got all types of different races. Some girls look awesome, some girls look like crap. I don't know how they've come up with such a stupid list.


----------



## ahfatzia

Rich and war-less countries usually breed better looking creatures. They consumed good nutritious food and vitamin supplements at tender age and worry free. They are taller and healthier as well. Good educations and wide spread social mediums make them aware their mannerisms and external appearances. They also have time and leisure to care for their personal hygiene. 

Just look at those healthy and beautiful kids in rich cities!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Killuminati

Nothing else but a disrecpting research about women. If we look to advirtesements we see only nice and beutiful women that even has nothing to do with the advirtesment. If we look to the high superiour western mode, we nothing else see but disprecting and pushing women to take of clothes so the men will watch with open mounth and slime on it etc. etc.

The true woman is the woman that keeps her beuti for her husband only and not for other men.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jatt+gutts

to be honest i cant tell between ukrainian and swedish or any other european. but i think some of the yound women are beutifull. but somehow i aint so much attracted to them as other indian men i think. somehow only punjabi women make me turn my face to look at them. best women are punjabi women in whole world. i aint atracted to pointy chins and too small lips and yellow hair or blue eyes. neither i m atracted much to africans or chinese types

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arian

Surenas said:


> Nonsense. Even long before the colonization happend, most cultures correlated beauty with caucasian features and blue/green eyes. You can find that in ancient Mesopotamia, even in Egypt and Greece.



What he says isn't completely nonsense. The idea of the superior white race has somehow infected the world. You don't see Italians, Spanish, Portuguese or even French girls in the list, while they are much more beautiful than, say, Swedish girls if you ask me.
During the strong period of Roman empire, the Mediterranean race was considered superior because they had fair skin, not so white like Celtic people, not so dark like negroid race, and they were pretty much dominant over the world militarily and scientifically. Much of it has to do with the significant dominance of the British empire over the world in late 19th and early 20th century.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## friendly_troll96

Korean said:


> Ukrainian and Swedish women named as the world's best looking | Mail Online


 
To hell with this list if it doesnt have Sadia Khans name!







Aryan_B said:


> Pakistani Afghani Iranian Turkish are the best imo


Lmao Iranian girls can get all the plastic surgeries in the whole wide world but their faces will still look manlier than mens. Even Iranian guys are prettier than Iranian girls.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arian

friendly_troll96 said:


> Lmao Iranian girls can get all the plastic surgeries in the whole wide world but their faces will still look manlier than men&#8217;s. Even Iranian guys are &#8216;prettier&#8217; than Iranian girls.



Why? Have Iranian girls traumatized and pissed you off so badly like this because you weren't their type?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cloakedvessel

Arian said:


> Why? Have Iranian girls traumatized and pissed you off so badly like this because you weren't their type?



All the jokes aside, any list would not make sense. Beauty is highly subjective, so a definite answer of which country has the most beautiful women is hard to come by. 

So, it all comes down to a matter of taste.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arian

Cloakedvessel said:


> All the jokes aside, any list would not make sense. Beauty is highly subjective, so a definite answer of which country has the most beautiful women is hard to come by.
> 
> So, it all comes down to a matter of taste.



That's true, no one would challenge that Cloakedvessel.


----------



## friendly_troll96

Arian said:


> Why? Have Iranian girls traumatized and pissed you off so badly like this because you weren't their type?


 
Nah, Im just calling an Iranian girl an Iranian girl. In fact, some Iranian girls have sent me add requests on a social network but that doesnt change the fact that they are manly looking. And its not that Im not their type, they are not my type.


----------



## Arian

friendly_troll96 said:


> Nah, I&#8217;m just calling &#8216;an Iranian girl an Iranian girl&#8217;. In fact, some Iranian girls have sent me add requests on a social network but that doesn&#8217;t change the fact that they are manly looking. And it&#8217;s not that I&#8217;m not their type, they are not my type.



LOL. They will never send an add request to you for obvious reasons that everyone knows  And they'll harshly deny any of your add requests. The truth revealed, you got traumatized by an Iranian girl so badly like this 
They'll scream purple from hundred miles if someone likes you tries to get close to them. You're simply not their type, and will be let down so badly and harshly. 

And as you know, the world doesn't care what you think, if you want to know what the world thinks about Iranian girls, you need to ask people that have seen Iranian girls, surely Iranian girl would ever dare to go to Pakistan. Never, ever. So you're completely clueless of what you're talking about.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fazlu

Arian said:


> LOL. They will never send an add request to you for obvious reasons that everyone knows  And they'll harshly deny any of your add requests. The truth revealed, you got traumatized by an Iranian girl so badly like this
> They'll scream purple from hundred miles if someone likes you tries to get close to them. You're simply not their type, and will be let down so badly and harshly.
> 
> And as you know, the world doesn't care what you think, if you want to know what the world thinks about Iranian girls, you need to ask people that have seen Iranian girls, surely Iranian girl would ever dare to go to Pakistan. Never, ever. So you're completely clueless of what you're talking about.



I have seen and have personally interacted with many Indian-Iranian couples. If your'e going to adopt a racial approach, i might as well get this out into the open. I don't know about Pakistan though.


----------



## Contract Killer

qwerrty said:


> one thing for sure, indians are crazy for white women. news about white tourists getting raped by indian men happens very often.



We also love girls with _color evoked by light that stimulates both the L and M (long and medium wavelength) cone cells of the retina about equally, with no significant stimulation of the S (short-wavelength) cone cells.[2] Light with a wavelength of 570&#8211;590 nm._

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## debashish_j20

ukrainian girls are best....i've seen myself here in kiev....

...........


----------



## Arian

Fazlu said:


> I have seen and have personally interacted with many Indian-Iranian couples. If your'e going to adopt a racial approach, i might as well get this out into the open. I don't know about Pakistan though.


 
You could get this out into the open as well if you want, then I'll get this into the open as well.  But the fact that the guy is obviously lying and is a troll won't be changed. So don't bu11 in or else if you did you would be responded accordingly.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## friendly_troll96

Arian said:


> ......


 


> LOL. They will never send an add request to you for obvious reasons that everyone knows.


Lol Im not gay.



> And they'll harshly deny any of your add requests. The truth revealed, you got traumatized by an Iranian girl so badly like this
> They'll scream purple from hundred miles if someone likes you tries to get close to them. You're simply not their type, and will be let down so badly and harshly.



Blah blah blah. PM me if you want a proof that Ive friend requests from Iranian girls. And its them who sent the requests.




> And as you know, the world doesn't care what you think,


Im not sure about the world but I dont care what you think of me. And if you dont care about my opinion on how Iranian girls look why are you on fire then? 



> if you want to know what the world thinks about Iranian girls, you need to ask people that have seen Iranian girls,


A very close friend of mine has had lots of trips to Iran to do his classified work and Iranian gu..... He has shared lots of true stories with me.



> surely Iranian girl would ever dare to go to Pakistan. Never, ever. So you're completely clueless of what you're talking about



They arent welcome here anyway.


----------



## Fazlu

Arian said:


> You could get this out into the open as well if you want, then I'll get this into the open as well.  But the fact that the guy is obviously lying and is a troll won't be changed. So don't bu11 in or else if you did you would be responded accordingly.



My apologies, I scrolled back to the previous posts.

I regret posting anything. The guy had it coming.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## OrionHunter

Soorma said:


> I love women from Sweden... Tall , slim , Blonde , blue eyes , open minded , Liberal


What??? I didn't know Swedish women were blue!!  

Seriously, this one looks like she's an alien from the Andromeda Galaxy!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RazPaK

@ Friendly Troll. 



You are not being very friendly at all.


And yes I think there are many beautiful women in Pakistan, and I am attracted to them.



In the US i interact with many different types of girls.



There are several factors to a woman besides looks.

I would say their culture, personality, ect.


I've seen hot blondes around here in NY, but when they get close their body odor is complete turn off.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arian

friendly_troll96 said:


> Lol I&#8217;m not gay.


You are not gay, but you're not the type of man that a girl wants to befriend you either 



> Blah blah blah. PM me if you want a proof that I&#8217;ve friend requests from Iranian girls. And it&#8217;s them who sent the requests.


I can't PM you, you could add me on yahoo if you want: some1.new4u@yahoo.com




> I&#8217;m not sure about the world but I don&#8217;t care what you think of me. And if you don&#8217;t care about my opinion on how Iranian girls look why are you on fire then?


I'm not on fire, all it takes to do is to use google and since how they think of Iranian girls.  Anyone who has resided in Persian populated areas in foreign countries could confirm. 




> A very close friend of mine has had lots of trips to Iran to &#8216;do&#8217; his &#8216;classified&#8217; work and Iranian &#8216;gu....&#8217;. He has shared lots of true stories with me.


No, sorry. We don't issue visas easily to foreigners, especially for lots of trips. And your friend could do no classify work as far as I know in Iran. It's all your foolish fantasies to cure your complexes I think 




> They aren&#8217;t welcome here anyway.


Of course they are.  Another obvious fact that doesn't need to be stated.

I'm on Yahoo messenger. Get online over there and we'll discuss this in full details



Fazlu said:


> My apologies, I scrolled back to the previous posts.
> 
> I regret posting anything. The guy had it coming.



Thanks for understanding.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Skull and Bones



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## lem34

Soorma said:


> If ur Ummah brother called it White Eurpoean Bias , what shpoud I cal ur post? Muslim Bias??? Grow up _______ _ B , U were all Indians before the f****** Invadors from central Asia...




There is a difference between Pakistani look and Indian look. You show your ignorance. It was nothing to do with Ummah brothers or Muslim bias it is my preference.



Arian said:


> Why? Have Iranian girls traumatized and pissed you off so badly like this because you weren't their type?



I think he is probably gay.



Skull and Bones said:


>



Not too bad either lol



Arian said:


> LOL. They will never send an add request to you for obvious reasons that everyone knows  And they'll harshly deny any of your add requests. The truth revealed, you got traumatized by an Iranian girl so badly like this
> They'll scream purple from hundred miles if someone likes you tries to get close to them. You're simply not their type, and will be let down so badly and harshly.
> 
> And as you know, the world doesn't care what you think, if you want to know what the world thinks about Iranian girls, you need to ask people that have seen Iranian girls, surely Iranian girl would ever dare to go to Pakistan. Never, ever. So you're completely clueless of what you're talking about.



Arian man I saw you giving him your Yahoo add. Man this guy is prob gay what are you doing man lol

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arian

Aryan_B said:


> I think he is probably gay.



He's a troll who have gotten pissed off and traumatized by girls because of being too perverted I guess. 



Aryan_B said:


> Arian man I saw you giving him your Yahoo add. Man this guy is prob gay what are you doing man lol



It's OK Aryan. He isn't going to contact me, as he hasn't contacted me yet. (I've given him my Yahoo addie and I'm online on Yahoo right now). Even if he did, I know how to deal with him properly and make him sit on his place brother.

By the way, Aryan, do you have Yahoo? If yes, let's keep in touch over there brother.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Darth Vader

been to swedn and done some nughty things


----------



## mjnaushad

In pashto there is a saying

Zara ba gul um dy o pa ghul um dy


----------



## RazPaK

This thread is actually very stupid. Very stupid.


----------



## Armstrong

Aryan_B said:


> Not too bad either lol









*^^^^^* Yup that seems about right ! *Mrs.B* is indeed going to kill you once she reads that !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lem34

Guys this is all bull. I remember some years ago I was renting out my flat in London. I got a call telling me that he had a Swedish tenant for me. 

Sometime later when I was in the neighbourhood the tenant was pleasant enough or had reason to invite me for lunch. I got very excited as I had heard so much about Swedish girls. Imagine when I turned up and she turned up to be very average.

So we have pretty and ugly everywhere. Its just that some looks are associated with some regions.


----------



## mjnaushad

Skull and Bones said:


>



I will go with the jet.......

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Don Jaguar

mjnaushad said:


> In pashto there is a saying
> 
> Zara ba gul um dy o pa ghul um dy



Translate this for non pashtun members. 

BTW are you pashtun?


----------



## lem34

Arian said:


> By the way, Aryan, do you have Yahoo? If yes, let's keep in touch over there brother.



I am on MSN or skype I will pm you if you wish.


----------



## Armstrong

mjnaushad said:


> In pashto there is a saying
> 
> Zara ba gul um dy o pa ghul um dy



Agar mujhe Pashto aaatii hotii tou saying bhi pataaa hotii, wrror ! Translation ?


----------



## RazPaK

Saying whose women are better is like saying whose car is better.


Really, let's get off it.


----------



## mjnaushad

Don Jaguar said:


> Translate this for non pashtun members.
> 
> BTW are you pashtun?



Yup.... Half Charsadewal and Half Hazareywal ....... A combination you wont find in Pakistan.


----------



## Arian

Aryan_B said:


> I am on MSN or skype I will pm you if you wish.



Please send me a message by your MSN account to my Yahoo and then I'll message you from my MSN. (I don't wanna expose my MSN as well, or we could talk on skype if you feel comfy this way).


----------



## lem34

Armstrong said:


> *^^^^^* Yup that seems about right ! *Mrs.B* is indeed going to kill you once she reads that !



Mrs B will not see this thread lol (clearly you put a woman with a gun you know she is from the land of guns)



Arian said:


> Please send me a message by your MSN account to my Yahoo and then I'll message you from my MSN. (I don't wanna expose my MSN as well, or we could talk on skype if you feel comfy this way).



I will pm you my hotmail and skype address.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mjnaushad

Don Jaguar said:


> Translate this for non pashtun members.
> 
> BTW are you pashtun?



It meaning goes like..


The heart can fall for a beautiful flower and it can also fall of ****....... There is no beauty.... The beauty is in eye of beholder.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## OrionHunter

> Skull and Bones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mjnaushad said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will go with the jet.......
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


*What jet?*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Armstrong

Arian said:


> Please send me a message by your MSN account to my Yahoo and then I'll message you from my MSN. (*I don't wanna expose my MSN as well, or we could talk on skype if you feel comfy this way*).











OrionHunter said:


> *What jet?*


 


mjnaushad said:


> I will go with the jet.......








So true, brothers...so true !

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## lem34

Anyways you guys are being silly. Every man thinks his wife or gf is hot. Why else you would be with her?


----------



## friendly_troll96

Arian said:


> ....


 


> You are not gay, but you're not the type of man that a girl wants to befriend you either.


Elaborate.


> I can't PM you, you could add me on yahoo if you want: some1.new4u@yahoo.com



Do you have a profile on Y!A? Thats where Im friends with Iranian girls. I dont use yahoo chat but we can communicate via emails.




> I'm not on fire, all it takes to do is to use google and since how they think of Iranian girls. Anyone who has resided in Persian populated areas in foreign countries could confirm.



Haha you care so much about random peoples opinion on the internet. Of course,truth cant be ignored.
Yeah, all it takes is google to see how crazy the Iranian girls are for plastic surgeries to fix their manly jaws and whatnot. 




> No, sorry. We don't issue visas easily to foreigners, especially for lots of trips. And your friend could do no classify work as far as I know in Iran. It's all your foolish fantasies to cure your complexes I think.



I have no complexes Alhamdulillah. The guy Im talking about is 48 and has had trips to Iran in the past when both the countries had good relations. Situation can be different now.



> Of course they are.



Big NO.


----------



## IPL5

Aryan_B said:


> Anyways you guys are being silly. *Every man thinks his wife or gf is hot.* Why else you would be with her?



wrong...it is other way round...


----------



## lem34

IPL5 said:


> wrong...it is other way round...



Why both ways surely. am i missing something


----------



## IPL5

Aryan_B said:


> Why both ways surely. am i missing something



there is a famous saying...apni murgi daal barabar...


----------



## friendly_troll96

RazPaK said:


> @ Friendly Troll.
> 
> 
> 
> You are not being very friendly at all.
> 
> 
> And yes I think there are many beautiful women in Pakistan, and I am attracted to them.
> 
> 
> 
> In the US i interact with many different types of girls.
> 
> 
> 
> There are several factors to a woman besides looks.
> 
> I would say their culture, personality, ect.
> 
> 
> I've seen hot blondes around here in NY, but when they get close their body odor is complete turn off.



Arian wants to get me banned I think. I haven't let the cats out of the bag so far, though.

OMG, I always thought the whole odor thing about the blondes was just a myth.


----------



## khanz

Surenas said:


> Iranians and Turkish, yes. Pakistanis and Afghanis: no.



your joking right ? every race and country has beautiful people but iranian girls are well know for "fakeness" I.E plastic surgery and often dying their blonde to look more caucasian/european looking and btw the first muslim to win a miss englan crown was an afghan girl......


----------



## Arian

friendly_troll96 said:


> Elaborate.


Sure, I'll elaborate on email.




> Do you have a profile on Y!A? That&#8217;s where I&#8217;m friends with Iranian girls. I don&#8217;t use yahoo chat but we can communicate via emails.


Nope.
Iranians use Yahoo a lot, Yahoo! is the most favorite messenger for chatting in Iran but they don't talk so much to foreigners, and even if they do, they prefer to chat with Americans, Italians, Chinese, Russians, etc. 

Email me then. You have my Yahoo! email now.




> Haha you care so much about random people&#8217;s opinion on the internet. Of course,truth can&#8217;t be ignored.
> Yeah, all it takes is google to see how crazy the Iranian girls are for plastic surgeries to fix their manly jaws and whatnot.


Not really, their jaws aren't manly. You probably mean nose jobs? There's a difference between nose and jaw if you don't know. Also, Lebanese girls and others are more toward plastic surgeries than Iranians.
Just ask it on Yahoo answers. Will an Iranian girl befriend me? and then explain yourself. The truth for you will be eye-opening, but eye-opening in a very harsh way I must say. 




> I have no complexes Alhamdulillah. The guy I&#8217;m talking about is 48 and has had trips to Iran in the past when both the countries had good relations. Situation can be different now.


Of course you do. It's obvious. Don't hide it.
Really? Then It's completely impossible. Having the amount of westernization in the Iranian society before the revolution I could tell you with 100% certainty that what you're saying is absurd 




> Big NO.


You are no one but a miserably traumatized perverted guy  They are of course welcomed, it's just obvious

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Don Jaguar

Lol, you guys started fighting on this beautiful thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arian

khanz said:


> your joking right ? every race and country has beautiful people but iranian girls are well know for "fakeness" I.E plastic surgery and often dying their blonde to look more caucasian/european looking and btw the first muslim to win a miss englan crown was an afghan girl......




Beauty pageants of Iranian origin only in Canada:
Nazanin Afshin-Jam, Miss Canada 2003, 1st runner-up of Miss World 2003, actress, singer-songwriter, human rights activist
Ramona Amiri, Miss World Canada 2005, semifinalist of Miss World 2005
Samantha Tajik, Miss Universe Canada 2008
Maryam Massoumi, Canada's Next Top Model, Cycle 3 contestant
Neda Derakhshan, Miss Universe Canada 2009 & 2010 3rd Runner-up
Sahar Biniaz, 2nd runner-up of Miss Tourism Queen International 2008, Miss Universe Canada 2012
Nazanin Gheitasian, Semi-finalist of Miss Universe Canada 2012,

Show me which one of them has dyed their hair blonde, or is fake. LOL
We have more than 20 Iranian beauty pageants that have won titles in/for their respective countries in foreign countries.


----------



## lem34

I think all you guys should put pictures of beautiful women on here and I will purely for academic purposes give my views. In fact I will give one to ten stars lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Developereo

Don Jaguar said:


> Lol, you guys started fighting on this beautiful thread.



Well, to be fair, the negativity was started by this comment by an Iranian.



Surenas said:


> Iranians and Turkish, yes. Pakistanis and Afghanis: no.



Which is all the more ironic because most Westerners can't distinguish between Iranians, Afghans, Pakistanis or North Indians. When travelling in US and Mexico, we were often mistaken for Iranian.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Skull and Bones




----------



## lem34

IPL5 said:


> there is a famous saying...apni murgi daal barabar...



yea in English they say why have a burger when you can have steak ate home lol


----------



## ishaqzaade




----------



## Arian

Developereo said:


> Well, to be fair, the negativity was started by this comment by an Iranian.



Yea, Surenas is a troll as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## lem34

Developereo said:


> Well, to be fair, the negativity was started by this comment by an Iranian.



Someone who flys the Iranian flag but appears to be at odd with all other Iranian flags on the forum



Skull and Bones said:


>



not bad I would say about half a star out of 10 down due to the one on the right. very av.



ishaqzaade said:


>



One star for the dance alone lol

Come on guys?? The judge is waiting?


----------



## p(-)0ENiX

Ukrainian & Swedish women are indeed very beautiful, there is no doubt about that. By the way, stop accusing the Europeans of bias & racism. They are naturally going to be more attracted to their own women, even I am more attracted to women of my own ethnicity. 

The point is all nations have their own standards of beauty, there is no need to shove your own standards of beauty down other people's throats. If people are not attracted to those of their own ethnicity then they will end up being destroyed. Thus, it's only natural that people find their own women more beautiful than those of other races.

It isn't racist to believe that women of a specific ethnicity are better looking than another. Nor is it racist to believe that certain features are more beautiful than others, for example; I find women with fair skin to be a lot more beautiful than women with dark skin. There is nothing racist about that.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lem34

Developereo said:


> Well, to be fair, the negativity was started by this comment by an Iranian.
> 
> 
> 
> Which is all the more ironic because most Westerners can't distinguish between Iranians, Afghans, Pakistanis or North Indians. When travelling in US and Mexico, we were often mistaken for Iranian.



Yea last time I went to Italy the taxi driver was making racist comments he thought I was Italian lol


----------



## Shinigami

http://www.aneki.com/beautiful.html

*COUNTRIES THAT HAVE WON THE MOST MISS WORLD TITLES*

1	Venezuela	5
1	India	5
3	United Kingdom	4
4	Sweden	3
4	Jamaica	3
4	Netherlands	3
7	United States	2
7	South Africa	2
7	Iceland	2
7	Finland	2
7	Argentina	2


*COUNTRIES THAT HAVE WON THE MOST MISS UNIVERSE TITLES*
1	United States	7
2	Venezuela	4
2	Puerto Rico	4
4	Sweden	3
5	Trinidad and Tobago	2
5	Thailand	2
5	Philippines	2
5	India	2
5	Finland	2
5	Brazil	2


----------



## friendly_troll96

Arian said:


> Sure, I'll elaborate on email.
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.
> Iranians use Yahoo a lot, Yahoo! is the most favorite messenger for chatting in Iran but they don't talk so much to foreigners, and even if they do, they prefer to chat with Americans, Italians, Chinese, Russians, etc.
> 
> Email me then. You have my Yahoo! email now.
> 
> 
> 
> Not really, their jaws aren't manly. You probably mean nose jobs? There's a difference between nose and jaw if you don't know. Also, Lebanese girls and others are more toward plastic surgeries than Iranians.
> Just ask it on Yahoo answers. Will an Iranian girl befriend me? and then explain yourself. The truth for you will be eye-opening, but eye-opening in a very harsh way I must say.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you do. It's obvious. Don't hide it.
> Really? Then It's completely impossible. Having the amount of westernization in the Iranian society before the revolution I could tell you with 100% certainty that what you're saying is absurd
> 
> 
> 
> You are no one but a miserably traumatized perverted guy  They are of course welcomed, it's just obvious



Iranian girls use Y!A a lot, just so you know. I'm noting down you addy and will email you when I can.

Does jaws sounds like nose to you? Maybe the two mean the same in Iran just like 'bu.tt' is another name for brain in your country and is obvious from your posts.

I don't need to ask them if they will befriend me, they already are. I'll show you.

So you really want me to show what I'm hiding? Even you know it's not complexes that I'm hiding.
There is nothing absurd about that, it's just a matter of fact which you have no courage to admit.

Only Aryan_B and the likes will welcome them. The majority will break their plastic faces and you know why.


----------



## Shinigami

*COUNTRIES THAT HAVE WON THE MOST COMBINED MISS WORLD TITLES AND MISS UNIVERSE TITLES EXCLUDING MISS AMERICA AND MISS UNITED KINGDOM*
Rank	Country	Number of Combined Titles
1	Venezuela	9
2	India	7
3	Sweden	6
4	Puerto Rico	5
5	Netherlands	4
5	Finland	4
7	Trinidad and Tobago	3
7	Brazil	3
7	South Africa	3


----------



## Arian

friendly_troll96 said:


> I Iranian girls use Y!A a lot, just so you know. I'm noting down you addy and will email you when I can.
> 
> Does jaws sounds like nose to you? Maybe the two mean the same in Iran just like 'bu.tt' is another name for brain in your country and is obvious from your posts.
> 
> I don't need to ask them if they will befriend me, they already are. I'll show you.
> 
> So you really want me to show what I'm hiding? Even you know it's not complexes that I'm hiding.
> There is nothing absurd about that, it's just a matter of fact which you have no courage to admit.
> 
> Only Aryan_B and the likes will welcome them. The majority will break their plastic faces and you know why.



Let's talk about it on Yahoo! then 
Harsh eye-opening facts are coming for you soon  Just e-mail me  If you dare to, though.


----------



## Meengla

May be someone already pointed this out...this thread shouldn't be about 'countries' but about 'cities'; quite believable and @Kamal_Jamal has good arguments about 'colonialism' and 'wealth' but still no denying the abundance of beautiful women in these cities and, yes, the 'average' looks there is better than the 'average' in other cities even from their respective countries.


----------



## lem34

you guys are making this judge bored. So far I have only had to give two judgements.


----------



## friendly_troll96

Arian said:


> Let's talk about it on Yahoo! then
> Harsh eye-opening facts are coming for you soon  Just e-mail me  If you dare to, though.



Don't worry we'll definitely talk. And what harsh facts? The fact that Iranian girls stalk my questions on Y!A because they turn 'em on?


----------



## PteX

Honestly, beauty is in the eye of the beholder. This list is just from the countries most people visit and find attractive women in, doesn't mean that they have all the beautiful women in the world. 
Look at NY, they have probably every race and sub-race in the world. From German to Sub-Saharan. But they also have very fat women, so... Explains why many countries will never make the list, most of the world wants slim beauty.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arian

friendly_troll96 said:


> Don't worry we'll definitely talk. And what harsh facts? The fact that Iranian girls stalk my questions on Y!A because they turn 'em on?



No, the fact that they won't even answer you if they find out who you really are

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lem34

PteX said:


> Honestly, beauty is in the eye of the beholder. This list is just from the countries most people visit and find attractive women in, doesn't mean that they have all the beautiful women in the world.
> Look at NY, they have probably every race and sub-race in the world. From German to Sub-Saharan. But they also have very fat women, so... Explains why many countries will never make the list, most of the world wants slim beauty.



Yea mate something we agree on lol


----------



## friendly_troll96

Arian said:


> No, the fact that they won't even answer you if they find out who you really are


 
They already know that.
I don't know how they'll react if you show them the replies that i have posted in this thread.


----------



## Don Jaguar

Aryan_B said:


> you guys are making this judge bored. So far I have only had to give two judgements.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fallstuff

The Ukranian women I see around here are a average at best.

Women from Venezuella are ooh la laa! !!


----------



## Don Jaguar

Where is the judge?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SHAMK9

south asian and middle eastern women


----------



## friendly_troll96

PteX said:


> Honestly, beauty is in the eye of the beholder. This list is just from the countries most people visit and find attractive women in, doesn't mean that they have all the beautiful women in the world.
> Look at NY, they have probably every race and sub-race in the world. From German to Sub-Saharan. But they also have very fat women, so... Explains why many countries will never make the list, most of the world wants slim beauty.


Israeli girls are the hottest on earth after Russian girls.


----------



## Arian

friendly_troll96 said:


> They already know that.
> I don't know how they'll react if you show them the replies that i have posted in this thread.



Nope, They already don't know that 
Stop making yourself look embarrassed. 

You have time to post thousands of crappy comments on here but you don't have time to come and chat over Yahoo! or message in there?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PteX

friendly_troll96 said:


> Israeli girls are the hottest on earth after Russian girls.


How did you get to meet Israeli girls? Israel is a mini America when it comes to variety of women(Except Asians, I.E China, Japan, etc).


----------



## friendly_troll96

Hahaha I got you guys into posting girls' pics.


----------



## lem34

Don Jaguar said:


>



Ok that one gets two stars. Judge is happier. What nationality is that btw



Don Jaguar said:


> Where is the judge?



am back do not worry

*Actually guys I like pretty women from every where. I do not mind I am not fussy lol *



PteX said:


> How did you get to meet Israeli girls? Israel is a mini America when it comes to variety of women(Except Asians, I.E China, Japan, etc).



New York and London. There are some hot Israelis. For some reason I always think they are going to get a gun out and beat me up. been watching Ziva and NCIS


----------



## friendly_troll96

Arian said:


> Nope, They already don't know that
> Stop making yourself look embarrassed.


Accusations, accusations, accusations! Everybody knows who is embarrassed in this tussle. 
First you said Iranian girls won't care about me.
Then you said they won't send me the requests.
Then you said they won't befriend me.
Then you said they would run if they knew who I am.
Hahaha you can't stick to one thing and keep on changing your accusations.
And I WILL chat with you via emails, promise!


----------



## lem34

friendly_troll96 said:


> Accusations, accusations, accusations! Everybody knows who is embarrassed in this tussle.
> First you said Iranian girls won't care about me.
> Then you said they won't send me the requests.
> Then you said they won't befriend me.
> Then you said they would run if they knew who I am.
> Hahaha you can't stick to one thing and keep on changing your accusations.
> And I WILL chat with you via emails, promise!



Man to be honest part of the attraction in any pulling is being able to be articulate talk etc and looking at the quality of your posts on here you need to work on your discussion skills to pull any decent woman of any nationality


----------



## Don Jaguar

Emily Browning.

Australian.











Judge please don't leave this thread and tell me how is Emily?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lem34

Don Jaguar said:


> Emily Browning.
> 
> Australian.



Not bad I will have her as well. I mean give 2 star. Come on yaar you guys can do better lol


----------



## friendly_troll96

Aryan_B said:


> Man to be honest part of the attraction in any pulling is being able to be articulate talk etc and looking at the quality of your posts on here you need to work on your discussion skills to pull any decent woman of any nationality



So your idea of an 'articulate talk' is to sugarcoat things? Btw, it's none of your business whether or not my point gets across.
I can show a PM by an admin who thinks I'm pretty articulate. If you can't comprehend something, it's your problem.


----------



## Developereo

Sorry guys, NOTHING beats Asian eyes!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PteX

Don Jaguar said:


> Emily Browning.
> 
> Australian.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judge please don't leave this thread and tell me how is Emily?




This is her from the movie "Sucker Punch". Way prettier here.


----------



## Don Jaguar

Aryan_B said:


> Not bad I will have her as well. I mean give 2 star. Come on yaar you guys can do better lol



Look at the second pic brah isn't she hot? 

I prefer you watch sleeping beauty.


----------



## lem34

Developereo said:


> Sorry guys, NOTHING beats Asian eyes!



Bit artificial yaar. Sure she is not a lady boy? Something about those lips. one star if she is a girl.


----------



## Don Jaguar

PteX said:


> This is her from the movie "Sucker Punch". Way prettier here.



Have you watched sleeping beauty?

If yes tell me how is sucker punch compared to sleeping beauty?


----------



## Mercenary

I wouldn't rank them by country. I would go by region.

In region:

1 - Caucasus (Iran, Armenia, Georgia, Turkey, etc.)
2 - Mediterranean (Spain, Portugal, Italy, Greece, Lebanon, Israel etc.)
3 - Eastern European (Ukraine, Russia, Moldova, Romania, etc.)
4 - Latin America (Brazilian, Argentinian, Mexican, Colombian, etc.)
5 - Scandinavia (Sweden, Denmark, Finland, Iceland, etc.)
6 - Western Europe (Germany, France, England, Ireland, etc.)
7 - Middle East (Iraq, Egypt, Morocco, Syria, Jordan, etc.)
8 - North South Asia - (Afghanistan, Pakistan, North India, etc.)
9 - Far East - (Japan, South Korea, China, etc.)
10 - South East Asia - (Singapore, Philippines, Indonesia, etc.)
11 - South South Asia - (South Indian, Sri Lanka, Bangladesh, etc.)
12 - Sub-Sahara Africa - (Nigeria, Somalia, Ethiopia, etc.)


----------



## lem34

Don Jaguar said:


> Look at the second pic brah isn't she hot?
> 
> I prefer you watch sleeping beauty.



More like it we will judge that as 4 star


----------



## RazPaK

I'm starting to get the feeling that almost nobody on PDF gets laid.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PteX

Don Jaguar said:


> Look at the second pic brah isn't she hot?
> 
> I prefer you watch sleeping beauty.



The movie is about rape and sexually abusing women, you're into that?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Developereo

Aryan_B said:


> Bit artificial yaar. Sure she is not a lady boy? Something about those lips. one star if she is a girl.



Well, _all_ these photos are touched up. I was just giving an example of East Asian eyes, which I find irresistable.


----------



## RazPaK

RazPaK said:


> I'm starting to get the feeling that almost nobody on PDF gets laid.



Especially the married guys.


----------



## Don Jaguar

PteX said:


> The *movie* is about rape and sexually abusing women, you're into that?



Movie is just a movie take it easy.


----------



## Mercenary

RazPaK said:


> I'm starting to get the feeling that almost nobody on PDF gets laid.



Speak for yourself.

I am a ladies man 

If I had a choice of picking one girl in this entire world to make love tooo...

I would choose Denise Milani and she is 100% natural


----------



## PteX

Don Jaguar said:


> Movie is just a movie take it easy.


A movie, yeah, but it is not a movie i would ever recommend for anyone to watch. It is disgusting.



Mercenary said:


> Speak for yourself.
> 
> I am a ladies man
> 
> If I had a choice of picking one girl in this entire world to make love tooo...
> 
> I would choose Denise Milani


Really? Those things are bigger than her head. 

Oh Naturale is the way to go!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mercenary

PteX said:


> A movie, yeah, but it is not a movie i would ever recommend for anyone to watch. It is disgusting.
> 
> 
> Really? Those things are bigger than her head.
> 
> Oh Naturale is the way to go!



Yeah, hard to believe, but she is 100% natural. 

God damn...what I wouldn't do to get it on with her....


----------



## lem34

RazPaK said:


> I'm starting to get the feeling that almost nobody on PDF gets laid.



Man we are appreciating beauty.



Developereo said:


> Well, _all_ these photos are touched up. I was just giving an example of East Asian eyes, which I find irresistable.



fair point



PteX said:


> The movie is about rape and sexually abusing women, you're into that?



I did not realise that. In any event that is off topic



RazPaK said:


> Especially the married guys.



Oi saala we have eyes. We can still look lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## friendly_troll96

PteX said:


> How did you get to meet Israeli girls? Israel is a mini America when it comes to variety of women(Except Asians, I.E China, Japan, etc).


Well, the Jewish people are generally very good looking because they are from the lineage of prophet Joseph (pbuh) if I'm not wrong. There is a whole Surah in Quran which explains, besides other things, how handsome the Prophet was.


----------



## lem34

Mercenary said:


> Yeah, hard to believe, but she is 100% natural.
> 
> God damn...what I wouldn't do to get it on with her....



Man the judge only gives star to real women lol. Is that woman real?


----------



## Mercenary

Aryan_B said:


> Man the judge only gives star to real women lol. Is that woman real?



She is 100% real. Trust me I have done my research. 

Here are some pics of her

I won't post any bikini ones...not sure what the tolerance level on PDF is for that...


----------



## lem34

Mercenary said:


> She is 100% real. Trust me I have done my research.
> 
> Here are some pics of her
> 
> I won't post any bikini ones...not sure what the tolerance level on PDF is for that...



This is not to the judges liking to be honest. She has a few redeeming features but not what you are thinking. I am going to leave office so Judge may have to retire for maybe half an hour or so guys


----------



## Hyperion

Hands down. Swedes -> Ukranian -> Norwegian --> Canadian --> Turkish + Israeli (Tie)


----------



## Meengla

No petty quarrels for 9 pages here?! I guess we are discussing something we all fancy (yes, women!). But, boy, don't ever express any positive views about women at MGTow.com forum! They hate them.

PS. Beauty is in the eyes of the beERholder

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RazPaK

Everybody is a ladies man on the internet.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lem34

Meengla said:


> No petty quarrels for 9 pages here?! I guess we are discussing something we all fancy (yes, women!). But, boy, don't ever express any positive views about women at MGTow.com forum! They hate them.
> 
> PS. Beauty is in the eyes of the beERholder



I think we should suggest to Webby and only good looking women should be allowed to be Mods. Then people may not get into petty quarrels. I mean I do like Irfan B but if you look at his avatar that sure is all man.

Judge is back will be taking sneaky looks at this thread

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PteX

Mercenary said:


> She is 100% real. Trust me I have done my research.
> 
> Here are some pics of her
> 
> I won't post any bikini ones...not sure what the tolerance level on PDF is for that...


If those are real, she is a genetic miracle. I myself always preferred gentle beauty.

She looks like she could suffocate you accidentally if she flopped over your side of the bed. Ohhh, but what a great way to go.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Armstrong

You do realize that* Elmo* is going to go nuts and is consequently going to have a field day giving infractions to the lot of you !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyperion

bahahhahaha. death by boob**s... Love it 


PteX said:


> If those are real, she is a genetic miracle. I myself always preferred gentle beauty.
> 
> She looks like she could suffocate you accidentally if she flopped over your side of the bed. Ohhh, but what a great way to go.



Armstrong buddy, it's a slow day with mercury hitting 39. Chill and relax, who cares of what will follow 


Armstrong said:


> You do realize that* Elmo* is going to go nuts and is consequently going to have a field day giving infractions to the lot of you !

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PteX

friendly_troll96 said:


> Well, the Jewish people are generally very good looking because they are from the lineage of prophet Joseph (pbuh) if I'm not wrong. There is a whole Surah in Quran which explains, besides other things, how handsome the Prophet was.


 Yeah, it is from the Torah. Rachel was a very beautiful woman and her son Joseph looked like his mother.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Don Jaguar

Judge bhai kuch pics aap bhi upload karo.


----------



## Hyperion

PteX said:


> Yeah, it is from the Torah. Rachel was a very beautiful woman and her son Joseph looked his mother.


Ptex mate, I know that Ashkenazi girls are really hot, what other tribe/sub-tribe are hot as well? I mean I know that Sephardic look just like arabs.




Aryan_B said:


> I think we should suggest to Webby and only good looking women should be allowed to be Mods. Then people may not get into petty quarrels. I mean I do like Irfan B but if you look at his avatar that sure is all man.
> 
> Judge is back will be taking sneaky looks at this thread



I agree and back your idea!

Benefits:
1. Less trolling.
2. Less bitchin*
3. We'll become more suggestive.

*Top of all of that, I'll donate to PDF on a regular basis *


----------



## cloud_9

Developereo said:


> Sorry guys, NOTHING beats Asian eyes!


Well these aren't the Asian eyes of a common Asian girl


----------



## lem34

Armstrong said:


> You do realize that* Elmo* is going to go nuts and is consequently going to have a field day giving infractions to the lot of you !



As Majnu said in Laila Majnu words to the effect of slightly changed to give relevance:

We are actually praising God's work. He made these beautiful people. So it is ibadat we are doing

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyperion

A religious angle to beauty? Interesting... 


Aryan_B said:


> As Majnu said in Laila Majnu said words to the effect of slightly changed to give relevance:
> 
> We are actually praising God's work. He made these beautiful people. So it is ibadat we are doing

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lem34

Don Jaguar said:


> Judge bhai kuch pics aap bhi upload karo.



Yaar Judge is thinking and multitasking and hiding computer from Mrs B. But will try to do so. My preference is the natural look maybe a younger version of Yasmin le Bon. In fact guys can one of you put a pic of her when she was younger

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## friendly_troll96

Meengla said:


> No petty quarrels for 9 pages here?! I guess we are discussing something we all fancy (yes, women!). But, boy, don't ever express any positive views about women at MGTow.com forum! They hate them.
> 
> PS. Beauty is in the eyes of the beERholder


Jaam Per Jaam Peene Say Kya Faida
Raat Guzri To Saari Utar Jaye Gi
Teri Nazroon Say Pe Hai Khuda Ki Qasam
Umr Saari Nashe Mein Guzar Jaye Gi

Saqi Teri Aankhein Salamat Rahein


----------



## Armstrong

Aryan_B said:


> As Majnu said in Laila Majnu words to the effect of slightly changed to give relevance:
> 
> We are actually praising God's work. He made these beautiful people. So it is ibadat we are doing



Well lets just hope that *Elmo* doesn't see as you guys '*objectifying*' women ! Come to think of it ask *Mrs.B* to go through the thread and if she finds nothing wrong then I'd be happy to shut-up and even join in !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lem34

Armstrong said:


> Well lets just hope that *Elmo* doesn't see as you guys '*objectifying*' women ! Come to think of it ask *Mrs.B* to go through the thread and if she finds nothing wrong then I'd be happy to shut-up and even join in !



Yaar it is a religious duty on all of us to appreciate the handiwork of God??



Armstrong said:


> Come to think of it ask *Mrs.B* to go through the thread and if she finds nothing wrong then I'd be happy to shut-up and even join in !



Butty you want me to get the big permanent ban??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

Aryan_B said:


> Yaar Judge is thinking and multitasking and hiding computer from Mrs B. But will try to do so. My preference is the natural look maybe a younger version of Yasmin le Bon. In fact guys can one of you put a pic of her when she was younger



Does this work for you ?


----------



## Zabaniyah

Kamal_Jamal said:


> No they are not. Again, you cannot compare poorer nations where womens biggest worry is their next meal, their human rights and what tomorrow holds to western women who biggest worry is how their hair is done, if their chest is showing too much or if their booty looks to big in their jeans.
> 
> Beauty today worldwide is based on the skin color and racial features of white women because of the colonial legacy left by their nations where they are seen as superior. Its really a mental thing as well,
> 
> Eastern European women were not held in high regards in the pre the collapse of Soviet Union but since their living standards has risen, they are now seen as more attractive than before.



Great post. I've thought the same way as well. 

God made everyone beautiful. All that matters is how one takes care of him/herself. The world is a cruel place.


----------



## Hyperion

Armstrong said:


> Well lets just hope that *Elmo* doesn't see as you guys '*objectifying*' women ! Come to think of it ask *Mrs.B* to go through the thread and if she finds nothing wrong then I'd be happy to shut-up and even join in !


Armstrong buddy you think too much.  Join in... join in... join in.... join in....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lem34

Armstrong said:


> Does this work for you ?




younger version yaar before she got married had kids etc

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyperion

Armstrong said:


> Does this work for you ?


Sadly, not for me.... Before I open my trap and emphasize why, clear something first: How many infractions get me banned?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lem34

Hyperion said:


> Armstrong buddy you think too much.  Join in... join in... join in.... join in....



Yes jump in man we Buttys have never held back lol put it down as your prayer time. I mean if we appreciate the creation of God surely we must be appreciating God?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

Aryan_B said:


> Armstrong said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does this work for you ?
> 
> 
> younger version yaar before she got married had kids etc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yaar mujhe tou yeh bhi nahin pataaa keh yeh bandiii kaun theee so I dunno but this is the youngest she appeared to me :
Click to expand...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cloud_9

Inna





^ 

Alina Vacariu 





Catrinel Menghia





Giving in my Maxim effort

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ihealugo

about iranian girls visit:XxXX  (you must be +18 and just know perisan ) 
and i think iranian boys are much more handsome than girls


----------



## Darth Vader

Skull and Bones said:


>


BUY 1 bet 2 extra free ` jab ma bara ho jao ga then ye wala jhaz lo ga  sath me ye 2 chote jhaz free me lo ga


----------



## ihealugo

i hate iranian girls , they are so proud of them selves someone must say them : F off ...


----------



## lem34

Hyperion said:


> Sadly, not for me.... Before I open my trap and emphasize why, clear something first: How many infractions get me banned?



I have enjoyed that privileged on a number of occasions. But there wasn't any real consistency that I could work out to tell you the truth

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ihealugo

i saw them in a french movie


----------



## Hyperion

ihealugo said:


> about iranian girls visit: www.shahvani.com (you must be +18 and just know perisan )
> and i think iranian boys are much more handsome than girls


Buddy Iranian girls are relatively pretty, however, why do they put up so much go* dam* make-up?
Additionally, just one drawback: They are quite short.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lem34

Armstrong said:


> Aryan_B said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yaar mujhe tou yeh bhi nahin pataaa keh yeh bandiii kaun theee so I dunno but this is the youngest she appeared to me :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butty why are you putting the worst pics on. man have you no taste. try again. Young and sophisticated please.
Click to expand...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

I think nothing beats our very own Nazia Hassan ! She was beautiful and angelic - May she rest in peace !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lem34

cloud_9 said:


> Inna
> 
> Alina Vacariu



Yes I would award 3 stars out of a possible maximum 10 for this presentation



ihealugo said:


> i hate iranian girls , they are so proud of them selves someone must say them : F off ...



Yaar you get snobby girls in all nationalities. Maybe just playing hard to get lol


----------



## ihealugo

Hyperion said:


> Buddy Iranian girls are relatively pretty, however, why do they put up so much go* dam* make-up?
> Additionally, just one drawback: They are quite short.



you just need to know persian to find the pics of them ! sry for that deleted


----------



## Armstrong

Hyperion said:


> Buddy Iranian girls are relatively pretty, however, why do they put up so much go* dam* make-up?
> Additionally, just one drawback: *They are quite short*.



Works for me !


----------



## Hyperion

No No No No No..... What did you do man... we were comparing the prettiest girls on the planet... Now I have a bad taste in my mouth  (I'm highly visual in my thoughts)


Armstrong said:


> I think nothing beats our very own Nazia Hassan ! She was beautiful and angelic - May she rest in peace !


----------



## RazPaK

International Tharkee thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Screambowl

i have 2 iranian female friends and they are very nice to me


----------



## Zabaniyah

OrionHunter said:


> *What jet?*



It's a Gripen you troll. 

Sorry, but I'd rather take the girls. If it had been a Flanker, F-22 or F-15, then that would have been a different story.


----------



## Hyperion

ihealugo said:


> you just need to know persian to find the pics of them ! sry for that deleted


No need. I know quite a few of them.. Here in Turkey and rest of the places I visit. One thing is for sure, they have the prettiest eyes ever!!!!


----------



## lem34

Hyperion said:


> Buddy Iranian girls are relatively pretty, however, why do they put up so much go* dam* make-up?
> Additionally, just one drawback: They are quite short.



I didn't think about that. I suppose petite. I do not think I know if Iranian girls to say this. But on the whole have known some very pretty ones

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

Hyperion said:


> No No No No No..... What did you do man... we were comparing the prettiest girls on the planet... Now I have a bad taste in my mouth  (I'm highly visual in my thoughts)



Yaar she is pretty and she was one of those Stars who had a heart of gold ! *Khan Sahib*, why don't you post one of them Pukhtoon beauties from Afghan or Pakistan ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RazPaK

Armstrong said:


> Yaar she is pretty and she was one of those Stars who had a heart of gold ! *Khan Sahib*, why don't you post one of them Pukhtoon beauties from Afghan or Pakistan ?



He would have to shoot himself if he did.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Don Jaguar

I can post a lot here but i am trying to post only with clothes.


----------



## Hyperion

I am far..far...far... away from Pukhtoon girls (Thank god for that)  


Armstrong said:


> Yaar she is pretty and she was one of those Stars who had a heart of gold ! *Khan Sahib*, why don't you post one of them Pukhtoon beauties from Afghan or Pakistan ?


----------



## Armstrong

Aryan_B said:


> Armstrong said:
> 
> 
> 
> Butty why are you putting the worst pics on. man have you no taste. try again. Young and sophisticated please.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like older women but bhai...if that wasn't young tou isss seh chooti keh tou mooonh mein feeder he hoo ga !
Click to expand...


----------



## lem34

Armstrong said:


> I think nothing beats our very own Nazia Hassan ! She was beautiful and angelic - May she rest in peace !



May God bless her very talented Musician

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RazPaK

Less talk, more photos..


I hope nobody is lathering lotion.


----------



## Don Jaguar

RazPaK said:


> Less talk, more photos..
> 
> 
> I hope nobody is *lathering lotion*.



Kia kia kerta rahta hai ghar mein betha jaani?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ihealugo

F yourself

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyperion

Aryan_B said:


> I didn't think about that. I suppose petite. I do not think I know if Iranian girls to say this. But on the whole have known some very pretty ones


Yeah, those are the exact words you can describe Iranian women by: *Petite*


----------



## Don Jaguar

Judge please see post # 176.


----------



## lem34

Don Jaguar said:


> Kia kia kerta rahta hai ghar mein betha jaani?



Man you are going backwards that is only 1 star

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cloud_9

Antonia Iacobescu





Irina Bacanu

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RazPaK

^ second picture she looks like a drug junkie.


----------



## Armstrong

Aryan_B said:


> Man you are going backwards that is only 1 star



Alright is this a step forward for you ?


----------



## lem34

cloud_9 said:


> Antonia Iacobescu



Not bad maybe 5 stars guys but can we keep clothes on before we all get corrective therapy



Armstrong said:


> Alright is this a step forward for you ?




Right Butty you have got taste. I think you should be made Judge in my absence

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RazPaK

**** and Buttier.


----------



## XTREME

Everybody is beautiful.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ihealugo

if we countinue like this we will reach the thing under the underwears


----------



## Don Jaguar

ihealugo said:


> if we countinue like this we will reach the thing under the underwears



Mods will not let this happen.


----------



## cloud_9

So no one else is posting any decent pic  Getting out of this thread


----------



## lem34

Don Jaguar said:


> Mods will not let this happen.



we should not let it happen. If at all it should not be vulgar.


----------



## PteX

Hyperion said:


> Ptex mate, I know that Ashkenazi girls are really hot, what other tribe/sub-tribe are hot as well? I mean I know that Sephardic look just like arabs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree and back your idea!
> 
> Benefits:
> 1. Less trolling.
> 2. Less bitchin*
> 3. We'll become more suggestive.
> 
> *Top of all of that, I'll donate to PDF on a regular basis *


We have Iranian girls, Moroccan girls, Indian girls, Russian, Swedish, Italian, even Pakistani girls, etc... All Jews.


----------



## Sasquatch

beauty isn't only in looks ,personality and character, don't be deceived by the naked eye on just what you see.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RazPaK

I remember this Israeli chick was mesmerized by me. She would follow me around for weeks until she had to go back to Israel. 

Her name was Nit Zaan or something like that.


She was pretty attractive.


----------



## yoku

RazPaK said:


> I remember this Israeli chick was mesmerized by me. She would follow me around for weeks until she had to go back to Israel.
> 
> Her name was Nit Zaan or something like that.
> 
> 
> She was pretty attractive.



She might a Mossad Agent trying to understand Pakistani Mind/world view.


----------



## RazPaK

yoku said:


> She might a Mossad Agent trying to understand Pakistani Mind/world view.



I'm no sucker.


----------



## Zabaniyah

Hu Songshan said:


> beauty isn't only in looks ,personality and character, don't be deceived by the naked eye on just what you see.



Indeed....there's a reason why some girls post only pictures of their faces on Facebook and dating sites.





Scroll down...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sasquatch

aside from that I'm meet two pretty french girls one had a rather pushy rude personality other one very nice you can guess hung around with me. 



Zabaniya said:


> Indeed....there's a reason why some girls post only pictures of their faces on Facebook and dating sites.


----------



## Hyperion

PteX said:


> We have Iranian girls, Moroccan girls, Indian girls, Russian, Swedish, Italian, even Pakistani girls, etc... All Jews.


Wow... That is one wide and beautiful gene-pool to choose from

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PteX

yoku said:


> She might a Mossad Agent trying to understand Pakistani Mind/world view.


Or blind, might explain his story.


----------



## yoku

ihealugo said:


> F yourself



if she is Persian, may be the best Persian face so far. Persians and Arabs(ethnic) have a reputation of having Bad/big noses and mouths and unibrows.

I


----------



## PteX

Hyperion said:


> Wow... That is one wide and beautiful gene-pool to choose from


Indeed, no Asian girls though. Which is always a shame.


----------



## hunter_hunted

Ok white people u r beautiful . Our women are beautiful in our eyes. Every creation of Allah Almighty is beautiful .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyperion

PteX said:


> Or blind, might explain his story.


Ptex, why the arrogance mate? We've pretty handsome guys back home! (ok maybe that is a bit gayish thing to say  )

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lem34

RazPaK said:


> I remember this Israeli chick was mesmerized by me. She would follow me around for weeks until she had to go back to Israel.
> 
> Her name was Nit Zaan or something like that.
> 
> 
> She was pretty attractive.



You reckon it might have been a Mossad honey trap?


----------



## ihealugo

in my neighbour hood there are plenty of those fresh girls  but i don't need them


----------



## PteX

Hyperion said:


> Ptex, why the arrogance mate? We've pretty handsome guys back home! (ok maybe that is a bit gayish thing to say  )


It's not that he is Pakistani, rather that he is who he is as a person. Israeli girls are patriotic and him being more Arab than Arabs makes his story a fairy tale.


----------



## Sasquatch

Zabaniya said:


> Indeed....there's a reason why some girls post only pictures of their faces on Facebook and dating sites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scroll down...



 is that an elf ?


----------



## Hyperion

ihealugo said:


> in my neighbour hood there are plenty of those fresh girls  but i don't need them


Why - You prefer the other sex?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

PteX said:


> Indeed, no Asian girls though. Which is always a shame.



What ? We sent you around 500 Jews from Pakistan and the Indians sent a few hundred or a thousand as well !


----------



## lem34

PteX said:


> Indeed, no Asian girls though. Which is always a shame.



How come there are Indian Jews. Am sure I had a discussion with Solomon about Pakistani Jews and he told me that they moved to Israel


----------



## Armstrong

Hyperion said:


> Why - You prefer the other sex?



No...no *Khan Sahib* ! You don't want to bring that up and risk him bringing up one of the most common stereotypes associated with the Khans !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyperion

PteX said:


> It's not that he is Pakistani, rather that he is who he is as a person. Israeli girls are patriotic and him being more Arab than Arabs makes his story a fairy tale.


I have dated couple of Jewish girls (not Israeli) and they all have been wonderful, beautiful, highly intelligent, well grounded and family oriented ever - You simply can't compare any one of them to the general gene-pool, albeit, a little bit too ambitious sometimes and short-tempered (definitely short-tempered ) !


----------



## PteX

Armstrong said:


> What ? We sent you around 500 Jews from Pakistan and the Indians sent a few hundred or a thousand as well !


Asian - Japanese, Chinese, Korean...


----------



## lem34

PteX said:


> Indeed, no Asian girls though. Which is always a shame.



What about this:

http://www.defence.pk/forums/world-affairs/72144-being-jewish-shanghai-atlantic.html


----------



## RazPaK

PteX said:


> Or blind, might explain his story.



Haha why are you mad?

I remember she was with my white friend and the first time she saw me, her eyes widened and she kept staring at me.


LOL


Anyways If you think i'm a liar, it doesn't affect me.


----------



## PteX

Hyperion said:


> I have dated couple of Jewish girls (not Israeli) and they all have been wonderful, beautiful, highly intelligent, well grounded and family oriented ever - You simply can't compare any one of them to the general gene-pool, albeit, a little bit too ambitious sometimes and short-tempered!


Yeah, but the short-tempered types are always fun to date.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyperion

Armstrong said:


> No...no *Khan Sahib* ! You don't want to bring that up and risk him bringing up one of the most common stereotypes associated with the Khans !


Doesn't matter. Ask me why? Then we'll start comparing the sizes of our dic**, and guess who will win by a long margin


----------



## Armstrong

- sorry inappropriate -

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyperion

PteX said:


> Yeah, but the short-tempered types are always fun to date.


Copy that  However, you don't want to be at the receiving end of the plate and being scolded in a language you don't understand.. The only thing I remember is "KHHHHHHHH-----------KHHHHHHHH----KHHHHHHHHH" though the temper was always short lived, and what followed most amazing


----------



## Armstrong

- okay this is getting dirty - Sorry !


----------



## RazPaK

Ptex is hating on me for no reason.


----------



## Hyperion

Think again. Khan's aren't generally known for their mental prowess 



Armstrong said:


> *Asthakfirullah* ! Toobbaaa toobaa...what are you talking about ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its the Butttss who'd win, of course !


----------



## PteX

Hyperion said:


> Copy that  However, you don't want to be at the receiving end of the plate and being scolded in a language you don't understand.. The only thing I remember is "KHHHHHHHH-----------KHHHHHHHH----KHHHHHHHHH" though the temper was always short lived.


 Where did you meet these girls? Mostly Israelis speak Hebrew fluently. While rabbis speak Hebrew in the rest of the world.


----------



## Fazlu

RazPaK said:


> Haha why are you mad?
> 
> I remember she was with my white friend and the first time she saw me, *her eyes widened* and she kept staring at me.
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> 
> Anyways If you think i'm a liar, it doesn't affect me.


 

Did it also pop out ? Please tell me more, I am terribly interested in this one.


----------



## Hyperion

RazPaK said:


> Ptex is hating on me for no reason.


Stop supporting Arabs and he'll be your best friend

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PteX

Hyperion said:


> Stop supporting Arabs and he'll be your best friend


Let's not exaggerate. I'll buy him a non-alcoholic beer.


----------



## Hyperion

PteX said:


> Where did you meet these girls? Mostly Israelis speak Hebrew fluently. While rabbis speak Hebrew in the rest of the world.


First as student in Turkey and France, and then later when I opened up construction companies in Antalya (Turkey) and Cyprus. Most of clientele consisted of them, and we used to get into pissing contest about Arabs and what followed afterwards  

Anyhow, some of the most decent and respectful girls I ever met!



PteX said:


> Let's not exaggerate. I'll buy him a non-alcoholic beer.


That reminds me of your beer "Goldstar", however, you got to try Turkish Efes!


----------



## lem34

RazPaK said:


> Ptex is hating on me for no reason.



WTF is the forum coming to Razpak do not tell you want love from Ptex

After all the throwing stones at each other for God knows how long you want lurrrrve from Ptex.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PteX

Hyperion said:


> First as student in Turkey and France, and then later when I opened up construction companies in Antalya (Turkey) and Cyprus. Most of clientele consisted of them, and we used to get into pissing contest about Arabs and what followed afterwards
> 
> Anyhow, some of the most decent and respectful girls I ever met!


Yeah, but best not to mention Arabs in front of Israeli girls though, they're trained ex-soldiers you know.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyperion

PteX said:


> Yeah, but best not to mention Arabs in front of Israeli girls though, they're trained ex-soldiers you know.


So am I  We always did have a scuffle, however, that was most of the horizontal kind


----------



## RazPaK

Aryan_B said:


> WTF is the forum coming to Razpak do not tell you want love from Ptex
> 
> After all the throwing stones at each other for God knows how long you want lurrrrve from Ptex.



Nah, 


bur yaar mujay bari hasi ari hain, iski mulak ki yahudi larki mujay pasand karti ti, aur is ptex ki kasay paat ri hain.Lawlz.


----------



## Wet Shirt Contest

Every Country Has beautiful chicks.
years of 1st hand Experience   

whoe.ver wrote this article is a racist idiot! 
I admire beautiful masterpiece of mother nature


----------



## PteX

Hyperion said:


> First as student in Turkey and France, and then later when I opened up construction companies in Antalya (Turkey) and Cyprus. Most of clientele consisted of them, and we used to get into pissing contest about Arabs and what followed afterwards
> 
> Anyhow, some of the most decent and respectful girls I ever met!
> 
> 
> That reminds me of your beer "Goldstar", however, you got to try Turkish Efes!


You know, we have those in Israel. I hear they're quite tasty.


----------



## Hyperion

BHAHAHHAHAAH... Aryan, sometimes you're funny when you are not beating-up on Indians 


Aryan_B said:


> WTF is the forum coming to Razpak do not tell you want love from Ptex
> 
> After all the throwing stones at each other for God knows how long you want lurrrrve from Ptex.


----------



## RazPaK

@Ptex, Jewish girls love me, and I can't help it.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

I think I will marry a Russian woman...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyperion

Trust me buddy.. The only thing Turks are really good at is that beer! 
Summer is no summer without Efes!!! 


PteX said:


> You know, we have those in Israel. I hear they're quite tasty.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

BLACKEAGLE said:


> I think I will marry a Russian woman...



Ahhh...here comes lover boy !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyperion

RazPaK said:


> @Ptex, Jewish girls love me, and I can't help it.


Razpak, sing the following tune/jingle whatever you want to call it.

IIIII'mmmmmm toooo sexy and I know it


----------



## Wet Shirt Contest

Surenas said:


> Iranians and Turkish, yes. *Pakistanis and Afghanis: no.*



Beta Don't be biased! 
Move your @$$, visit Pakistan and Afghanistan someday......you are incredibly Incorrect!


----------



## Armstrong

Hyperion said:


> Trust me buddy.. The only thing Turks are really good at is that beer!
> Summer is no summer without Efes!!!



Never had alcohol but as a *Liverpool F.C* fan I do have a soft-spot for *Calrsberg*, how are they ?


----------



## lem34

RazPaK said:


> Nah,
> 
> 
> bur yaar mujay bari hasi ari hain, iski mulak ki yahudi larki mujay pasand karti ti, aur is ptex ki kasay paat ri hain.Lawlz.



Yaar I was just on another thread you know that one about how we see other nationalities I thanked two Israelis on the trot as they were saying nice things about us. I just stated that we should make a point that we dislike or hate govts ideologies and so on rather then slag of whole nations and their people. same with girls they are human people etc and nationalities are pretty much meaningless


----------



## RazPaK

My favorite song to listen to in the car:


----------



## Deno

People really don't get that understanding of beuty is decided by the way we were raised by our society...

In ancient times overweight women with big breasts were considred beautiful and in medieval times chubby women were considred beauituful... And if we were living in 50s hairy man would be considred as manly and sexy while now sexy man should be as hairless as a woman...

So I pride myself as a person who has no distinct physcial preferences

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PteX

Hyperion said:


> Razpak, sing the following tune/jingle whatever you want to call it.
> 
> IIIII'mmmmmm toooo sexy and I know it


Too sexy for his shirt, too sexy Razpak.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zabaniyah

Armstrong said:


> Never had alcohol but as a *Liverpool F.C* fan I do have a soft-spot for *Calrsberg*, how are they ?



Heineken is the best in my opinion. I also heard Israeli beer is pretty good.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lem34

Hyperion said:


> BHAHAHHAHAAH... Aryan, sometimes you're funny when you are not beating-up on Indians




They deserve it yaar they ask for it they provoke me

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PteX

Right Said Fred - I`m Too Sexy (The Original) - YouTube

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

Deno said:


> People really don't get that understanding of beuty is decided by the way we were raised by our society...
> 
> In ancient times overweight women with big breasts were considred beautiful and in medieval times chubby women were considred beauituful... And if we were living in 50s hairy man would be considred as manly and sexy while now sexy man should be as hairless as a woman...
> 
> *So I pride myself as a person who has no distinct physcial preferences*



*Deno*, a moustache on a women is a pretty distinct physical feature, if I say so myself !

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## lem34

RazPaK said:


> @Ptex, Jewish girls love me, and I can't help it.




You are giving them subconscious signals of "I am an available tart" lol


----------



## Sashan

Korean said:


> Ukrainian and Swedish women named as the world's best looking | Mail Online




What happened to Brazil? Thailand? China? Vietnam? sorry this is a very subjective list. But I agree about Montreal - the girls are exotic looking especially in Rue St. Catherine.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Desert Fox

Kamal_Jamal said:


> No they are not. Again, you cannot compare poorer nations where womens biggest worry is their next meal, their human rights and what tomorrow holds to western women who biggest worry is how their hair is done, if their chest is showing too much or if their booty looks to big in their jeans.
> 
> Beauty today worldwide is based on the skin color and racial features of white women because of the colonial legacy left by their nations where they are seen as superior. Its really a mental thing as well,
> 
> Eastern European women were not held in high regards in the pre the collapse of Soviet Union but since their living standards has risen, they are now seen as more attractive than before.



Remarkable post.

But just one question, why do certain members even bother opening such threads? Honestly threads like these need to be banned as they divert members attention away from other much important threads.


----------



## lem34

BLACKEAGLE said:


> I think I will marry a Russian woman...



Problem is BE can we find a Russian women who will say yes to you lol


----------



## Hyperion

Armstrong said:


> Never had alcohol but as a *Liverpool F.C* fan I do have a soft-spot for *Calrsberg*, how are they ?


It depends on your taste. Carlsberg is better than Bud, but worse than Efes. Though, once I tried this Australian beer with a small marble in it...AWESOME... sadly can't remember the name.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

Aryan_B said:


> Problem is BE can we find a Russian women who will say yes to you lol



Hes already married to an austrian, a lebanese, a somali and now he wants a russian to complete the quartet ! Problem ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheJewverine

Korean said:


> Ukrainian and Swedish women named as the world's best looking | Mail Online



This list is pretty accurate actually. The only thing I disagree with is New York being the top place in the US.


----------



## PteX

Aryan_B said:


> Problem is BE can we find a Russian women who will say yes to you lol


Hey! They have nice Russian mail-order brides. Those will never say "No".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deno

Armstrong said:


> *Deno*, a moustache on a women is a pretty distinct physical feature, if I say so myself !


 
What about hairy legs and arms?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RazPaK

Aryan_B said:


> You are giving them subconscious signals of "I am an available tart" lol




I actually don't date at all. But that doesn't mean girls don't like me.


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

I think the Mediterranean women are overall better looking than the Nordic ones.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Armstrong

Hyperion said:


> It depends on your taste. Carlsberg is better than Bud, but worse than Efes. Though, once I tried this Australian beer with a small marble in it...AWESOME... sadly can't remember the name.



How about the products of our very own '*Murree Breweries*' ?


----------



## RazPaK

@ Deno most girls tell me they love my chest hair when I pop my top button. This girl even wanted to feel once, and I was like HELL NO.


----------



## PteX

Deno said:


> What about hairy legs and arms?



Ugh, Deno... I just ate.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Desert Fox

Arian said:


> Ukraine isn't wealthy, an average Ukrainian has a much lower purchase power parity than an Iranian. Neither is Argentina or Russia. Both are upper middle-income countries.
> The list is inconsistent I think. Ukrainians and Russians both are Slavic, so why Ukrainians are ranked first and Russians are ranked 6th? Why you don't find Belarussian people in the list? They are Slavic as well.
> The list doesn't make sense at all. For example in New York, you got all types of different races. Some girls look awesome, some girls look like crap. I don't know how they've come up with such a stupid list.



The list is a friggin joke, its like the person who wrote the article chose only the countries he probably visited or something.

NYC has some beautiful women but they are mostly confined to the upper class white neighborhoods which don't even make up a large portion of NYC.


----------



## lem34

Armstrong said:


> How about the products of our very own '*Murree Breweries*' ?



I have been told say compared to bud a bit smoother less gas

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

Deno said:


> What about hairy legs and arms?



In case of *women* : 








In case of *men* : If you want to end up with a hairless grunt be my guest but as for the rest of us men - We kinda like our hair !

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Armstrong said:


> Hes already married to an austrian, a lebanese, a somali and now he wants a russian to complete the quartet ! Problem ?



I think the Russian Muslim Tatars have no problem to marry with an Arab, but many Christian Russian girls are conservative when it comes to the marriage with non-European Whites.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyperion

NY, and in-fact all of the US is a melting-pot of nations. How in the hell that even made it into the list? Though I'm a bit biased towards the Canadian entry!!! Look at all the awesome ladies Canada has produced.... maybe their patient nature in gene selection? 


TheJewverine said:


> This list is pretty accurate actually. The only thing I disagree with is New York being the top place in the US.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Deno said:


> What about hairy legs and arms?



You have shut me down...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Armstrong

Aryan_B said:


> I have been told say compared to bud a bit smoother less gas



'*Told*' - Yaaar...you don't have to say that...come on, commmm oooooon, I won't tell no body !


----------



## Desert Fox

Aryan_B said:


> Yaar I was just on another thread you know that one about how we see other nationalities I thanked two Israelis on the trot as they were saying nice things about us. I just stated that we should make a point that we dislike or hate govts ideologies and so on rather then slag of whole nations and their people. same with girls they are human people etc and nationalities are pretty much meaningless



Link me to that thread bro.


----------



## Armstrong

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> I think the Russian Muslim Tatars have no problem to marry with an Arab, but many Christian Russian girls are conservative when it comes to the marriage with non-European Whites.



Dunno but I'm gonna find myself a Chinese ! I just love them - perfect size, pretty pear shaped faces, beautiful eyes, cute noses and, at least the ones I've met, very polite.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyperion

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> I think the Russian Muslim Tatars have no problem to marry with an Arab, but many Christian Russian girls are conservative when it comes to the marriage with non-European Whites.


Mate, If you're tall, handsome, rich, educated at-least at par with the woman, no woman in this frigin world thinks about anything that you mentioned. Physical attraction is the strongest emotion in this world!



Armstrong said:


> Dunno but I'm gonna find myself a Chinese ! I just love them - perfect size, pretty pear shaped faces, beautiful eyes, cute noses and, at least the ones I've met, very polite.


Armstrong ma-man, you've it all ***-upwords, no one plans to fall in love or marry a woman by plan, it just happens!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Armstrong

Hyperion said:


> Mate, *If you're tall*, handsome, rich, educated at-least at par with the woman, no woman in this frigin world thinks about anything that you mentioned. Physical attraction is the strongest emotion in this world!



I'm gonna saw you're legs off !

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Deno

PteX said:


> Ugh, Deno... I just ate.



What?? You ate?? I though Zionists were feeding upon the flesh of children? Man... You learn new things everyday  I guess You guys didn't start all the wars too? But I am still holding on my belief of you are the reasons of all economic crisis in the world.



Armstrong said:


> In case of *women* :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In case of *men* : If you want to end up with a hairless grunt be my guest but as for the rest of us men - We kinda like our hair !


 
Nah... I just want to end up with Alan Rickman or Severus Snape 






Dat Voice 

Dat Eyes

Dat personality

Dat wounded heart

Dat smile

Shudder shudder


----------



## Hyperion

Ooops... I'll edit out the tall  Ok another list for you

Handsome, rich, FUNNY, highly-educated 



Armstrong said:


> I'm gonna saw you're legs off !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

Hyperion said:


> Armstrong ma-man, you've it all ***-upwords, no one plans to fall in love or marry a woman by plan, it just happens!



I know but it is a man's right to dream...isn't it ? 

Anyway, if I were bring a girl to my house to wed here my Mom would probably chop me up in little pieces and feed me to our pet goldfish ! So a little scheming would be required on my part.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Aryan_B said:


> Problem is BE can we find a Russian women who will say yes to you lol


 Believe me, they will say YES before I propose. I will reprogram her mind and let her help me out here.






Armstrong said:


> Hes already married to *an austrian, a lebanese, a somali* and now he wants a russian to complete the quartet ! Problem ?


----------



## Hyperion

Kanka. That is strictly uncalled for.. We are all having fun here, please keep politics and emotions out of here!



Deno said:


> What?? You ate?? I though Zionists were feeding upon the flesh of children? Man... You learn new things everyday  I guess You guys didn't start all the wars too? But I am still holding on my belief of you are the reasons of all economic crisis in the world.
> 
> 
> 
> Nah... I just want to end up with Alan Rickman or Severus Snape
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dat Voice
> 
> Dat Eyes
> 
> Dat personality
> 
> Dat wounded heart
> 
> Dat smile
> 
> Shudder shudder

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

Deno said:


> Nah... I just want to end up with Alan Rickman or Severus Snape
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dat Voice
> 
> Dat Eyes
> 
> Dat personality
> 
> Dat wounded heart
> 
> Dat smile
> 
> Shudder shudder



You *toool* that description fits my main man *Voldy*, the best ! 









P.S Snape is taken !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lem34

Armstrong said:


> '*Told*' - Yaaar...you don't have to say that...come on, commmm oooooon, I won't tell no body !



I am reliably informed from a good source lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PteX

Once the wrong mod finds this thread...


----------



## Hyperion

Armstrong said:


> *my Mom would probably chop me up in little pieces and feed me to our pet goldfish*


You disappoint me. You lost the war even without fighting the battle?


----------



## Armstrong

BLACKEAGLE said:


>



So I forgot that you had a soft spot for *Mosa's* Mule ! But I'm correct in saying that you're going to go for 4 !


----------



## Desert Fox

Iranian and Arab women (particularly gulf Arab women) are known to get a lot of plastic surgery done. And honestly, i find women with fake body parts highly unattractive.

Iran: Nose Job Capital Of World - CBS News

BBC NEWS | Middle East | Wealthy Iranians embrace plastic surgery

Iran Women Defy Convention With Make-Up, Stylish Clothes, And Cosmetic Surgery

Iranian Women Seek Plastic Surgery | News | Plastic Surgery Practice

Gulf clients flock to Beirut for cheap plastic surgery - Healthcare - ArabianBusiness.com

Gulf Times ? Qatar?s top-selling English daily newspaper - Qatar

Cosmetic surgery booms in Saudi Arabia; clerics consider the intersection of beauty and religion - New York Daily News

Plastic Surgery Popularity On the Rise in Saudi Arabia

Saudi Society for Cosmetic Surgery| KAU University | Saudi Arabia Kingdom

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lem34

Desert Fox said:


> Link me to that thread bro.



http://www.defence.pk/forums/members-club/189393-your-views-other-nations-after-joing-pdf-7.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deno

Armstrong said:


> You *toool* that description fits my main man *Voldy*, the best !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S Snape is taken !








Spane is either mine or with his Lily!!! 

He is the Sevvikiens !!!

And quote from Ptex '' I just ate ''

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lem34

RazPaK said:


> I actually don't date at all. But that doesn't mean girls don't like me.



Ahh Razpak playing hard to get maybe that's why they like you cos they feel safe with you lol


----------



## Armstrong

Hyperion said:


> You disappoint me. You lost the war even without fighting the battle?



Thats because my Mom when she's angry can make Hitler look like cute little puppy and consequently she'd do a blitzkrieg on my arse with this : 









P.S I'm joking ! After having seen 3, seemingly perfect marriages, fail horribly in my near family, I'm not wild about getting married myself.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Armstrong

- double post -


----------



## RazPaK

Aryan_B said:


> Ahh Razpak playing hard to get maybe that's why they like you cos they feel safe with you lol



Never tell a girl you care about her. Once she finds out it's all over.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lem34

Armstrong said:


> Dunno but I'm gonna find myself a Chinese ! I just love them - perfect size, pretty pear shaped faces, beautiful eyes, cute noses and, at least the ones I've met, very polite.



Try the border of NE India some nice looking people from Patna and north of.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deno

Hyperion said:


> Kanka. That is strictly uncalled for.. We are all having fun here, please keep politics and emotions out of here!



I was having fun with ridiculus beliefs against Jewish population of the world, I wasn't trying to make Ptex feel bad or anything and I don't think he would feel bad about someone from internet attacking him either with 500 they are the cool guys from Israel

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyperion

OK.. Guys I'll impart some wisdom onto you guys, for girls you ever intend to get serious with. (I learned these the hard way for 30+ years of my existence)

1. A girl till she is 20 years old, she is like a brand new hard disk.. All sectors are clear, you can put whatever operating system you want on it... It will work forever, error free!
2. Between 20 - 24: Will take you 4 years to reprogram her (provided your IQ is +17 points of hers)
3. Between 24 - 30: You need to re-program yourself, though you will be compatible.
4. Women between 31 - 35 and still single : Stay away... they are a self contained baggage waiting to split open onto your pathetic existence!

 Hope you guys take some lessons from me

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lem34

PteX said:


> Hey! They have nice Russian mail-order brides. Those will never say "No".



did not think of that. Power of money suppose. Bit sad.


----------



## Deno

Hyperion said:


> OK.. Guys I'll impart some wisdom onto you guys, for girls you ever intend to get serious with. (I learned these the hard way for 30+ years of my existence)
> 
> 1. A girl till she is 20 years old, she is like a brand new hard disk.. All sectors are clear, you can put whatever operating system you want on it... It will work forever, error free!
> 2. Between 20 - 24: Will take you 4 years to reprogram her (provided your IQ is +17 points of hers)
> 3. Between 24 - 30: You need to re-program yourself, though you will be compatible.
> 4. Women between 31 - 35 and still single : Stay away... they are a self contained baggage waiting to split open onto your pathetic existence!
> 
> Hope you guys take some lessons from me



So sexist but so funny too =))


----------



## lem34

PteX said:


> Once the wrong mod finds this thread...



well if we do not report it they wont I suppose



Armstrong said:


> Thats because my Mom when she's angry can make Hitler look like cute little puppy and consequently she'd do a blitzkrieg on my arse with this :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .




If Mrs B sees that she might get ideas man

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Armstrong said:


> So I forgot that you had a soft spot for *Mosa's* Mule ! But I'm correct in saying that you're going to go for 4 !







NOOOOOOOOOOOO...NOT MOSA'S MULE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Desert Fox

Cloakedvessel said:


> All the jokes aside, any list would not make sense. Beauty is highly subjective, so a definite answer of which country has the most beautiful women is hard to come by.
> 
> So, it all comes down to a matter of taste.



I agree, in Mauritania men find fat women attractive:


BBC NEWS | Africa | Mauritania's 'wife-fattening' farm

Mauritania struggles with love of fat women - Health - Health care - More health news - msnbc.com

Fat Is Fabulous In Mauritania - The Frisky

Forcefeeding in Mauritania - West Africa Fat Camp - Marie Claire

Some countries like women to be fat and sexy

Niwemang: Mauritania: Fat women are beautiful, Thin women are disgusting !!!


----------



## lem34

RazPaK said:


> Never tell a girl you care about her. Once she finds out it's all over.



Thanks Razpak but I did it and got married so my days are over


----------



## Hyperion

Dalga gecmiyorum kanka! kizler oyledir 


Deno said:


> So sexist but so funny too =))


----------



## Armstrong

Deno said:


> Spane is either mine or with his Lily!!!
> 
> He is the Sevvikiens !!!
> 
> And quote from Ptex '' I just ate ''




*Deno*, I hate to break it to you but with that nose you're not going to be able to get even '*Wormtail*' !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lem34

Deno said:


> So sexist but so funny too =))



To a degree the analogy fits


----------



## Armstrong

Aryan_B said:


> Try the border of NE India some nice looking people from Patna and north of.



I think I'll try my luck with the Hazaras first !


----------



## PteX

Deno said:


> I was having fun with ridiculus beliefs against Jewish population of the world, I wasn't trying to make Ptex feel bad or anything and I don't think he would feel bad about someone from internet attacking him either with 500 they are the cool guys from Israel


I understood you were joking, no worries.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## lem34

BLACKEAGLE said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOO...NOT MOSA'S MULE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Mossa's mule this is unfair you guys are starting to pass her around and treat her as an object. Mossa and the donkey have feelings as well guys

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hyperion

Aryan_B said:


> To a degree the analogy fits


Took me 16 years of dating to come to that conclusion.. Seriously... I'm not kidding with anyone, besides, it's a great line, if you know how to deliver it.


----------



## RazPaK

Aryan_B said:


> Thanks Razpak but I did it and got married so my days are over



But that was wifey. 


I think I am very sexist. 

Hate me or love me for who I am.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lem34

RazPaK said:


> But that was wifey.
> 
> 
> I think I am very sexist.
> 
> Hate me or love me for who I am.



We love you Razpak even if Ptex does not lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RazPaK

I think a lot of girls like the fact that I am sexist. But I'm admitting this among friends.


----------



## Deno

Armstrong said:


> *Deno*, I hate to break it to you but with that nose you're not going to be able to get even '*Wormtail*' !



Well, lets just say that I would tolarate any *''anyone''* who tries to get between me an my Sevvikiens or try to pervert me with their blasphemous ways!! Myreligion ''Snape fangirl'' orders me to eleminate every possible threat to my cause...



Hyperion said:


> Dalga gecmiyorum kanka! kizler oyledir



I don't want to act as smartass but I think I might know more about girls than you my friend

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyperion

Deno said:


> I don't want to act as smartass but I think I might know more about girls than you my friend


Of-course. You might - anyone and everyone may - whatever floats whosoever's boat will do the trick!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deno

Hyperion said:


> Of-course. You might!



Believe me, there is a high chance that I know more about women than you.... I am not actually a ''bro''  I am actually from other side of gender classification

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Armstrong

Deno said:


> Well, lets just say that I would tolarate any *''anyone''* who tries to get between me an my Sevvikiens or try to pervert me with their blasphemous ways!! Myreligion ''Snape fangirl'' orders me to eleminate every possible threat to my cause...



*tsk...tsk* I can't help you anymore *Deno*, you're a lost cause : 







And the priest is too busy with *little RazPak* -  - so I had to call these guys :

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hyperion

Copy-that!  Magusa veya Girne de misin? Pardon, unuttum belki Baf veya Limassol de olabilir 


Deno said:


> Believe me, there is a high chance that I know more about women than you.... I am not actually a ''bro''  I am actually from other side of gender classification


----------



## Deno

Hyperion said:


> Copy-that!  Magusa veya Girne de misin? Pardon, unuttum belki Baf veya Limassol de olabilir



Hahahaha Magaso da okuyorum ben.  Yani &#351;uan finaller bitti memleketteyim


----------



## Armstrong

Deno said:


> Believe me, there is a high chance that I know more about women than you.... I am not actually a ''bro''  I am actually from other side of gender classification




*You don't say !*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hyperion

Zaten, anlamistim... Her-halde DAU de okuyorsun!


Deno said:


> Hahahaha Magaso da okuyorum ben.  Yani &#351;uan finaller bitti memleketteyim


----------



## Deno

Armstrong said:


> *You don't say !*



Well I prefer blue but pink is cool too


----------



## Armstrong

Aryan_B said:


> Mossa's mule this is unfair you guys are starting to pass her around and treat her as an object. Mossa and the donkey have feelings as well guys




You dare come between '*True Love*' !


----------



## Deno

Evet DAU mimarl&#305;k  Sende mi K&#305;br&#305;s?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyperion

Deno said:


> Evet DAU mimarl&#305;k  Sende mi K&#305;br&#305;s?


Simdi, evet Kibrisa geldim tatil icin.. ben ODTU bitirdim... DAU de fena degildir!


----------



## Deno

Hyperion said:


> Simdi, evet Kibrisa geldim tatil icin.. ben ODTU bitirdim... DAU de fena degildir!



DAU'nün kampusu güzel büyük ama ö&#287;renciler bir sap bir sap anlatamam... Hiç ODTU campuse gitmedim bilemeyece&#287;im oras&#305; nas&#305; ama DAU ailelerinin kurtulmak için buraya yollad&#305;&#287;&#305; saplarla dolu


----------



## Armstrong

I know Turkish and I'm not afraid to use it ! Plus *Deno* stay away from the *Khan*, he's already married to an Eskimo, an Aboriginie and a man from Africa. Plus hes in his 60s and hes got around 10 children as old as you and I !


----------



## Hyperion

Deno said:


> DAU'nün kampusu güzel büyük ama ö&#287;renciler bir sap bir sap anlatamam... Hiç ODTU campuse gitmedim bilemeyece&#287;im oras&#305; nas&#305; ama DAU ailelerinin kurtulmak için buraya yollad&#305;&#287;&#305; saplarla dolu


Egitimin ne alakasi var kampusle? DAU iyi bir okul dir, ozelikle mimarlik de bazi ogretmenler ODTU dan de daha iyi!


----------



## Deno

Armstrong said:


> I know Turkish and I'm not afraid to use it ! Plus *Deno* stay away from the *Khan*, he's already married to an Eskimo, an Aboriginie and a man from Africa. Plus hes in his 60s and hes got around 10 children as old as you and I !



I am pretty sure that even the grammar mass murderer Google translate would do a better job than your Turkish translation... :/


----------



## Hyperion

Armstrong said:


> I know Turkish and I'm not afraid to use it ! Plus *Deno* stay away from the *Khan*, he's already married to an Eskimo, an Aboriginie and a man from Africa. Plus hes in his 60s and hes got around 10 children as old as you and I !


Nice deflection mate  I'm in early 30's, unmarried and AWESOMMMMEEE!



Deno said:


> I am pretty sure that even the grammar mass murderer Google translate would do a better job than your Turkish translation... :/


Hey I can speak fluently... I hate writing....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Armstrong

Deno said:


> I am pretty sure that even the grammar mass murderer Google translate would do a better job than your Turkish translation... :/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Deno

Hyperion said:


> Egitimin ne alakasi var kampusle? DAU iyi bir okul dir, ozelikle mimarlik de bazi ogretmenler ODTU dan de daha iyi!



E&#287;itim de&#287;il, hocalar&#305;m&#305;z&#305;n ço&#287;u çok iyi profesörler benim bahsetti&#287;im ö&#287;rencilerin mentalitesi


----------



## Armstrong

Hyperion said:


> Nice deflection mate  I'm in early 30's, unmarried and AWESOMMMMEEE!









P.S I know, *Khannum* !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deno

Hyperion said:


> Egitimin ne alakasi var kampusle? DAU iyi bir okul dir, ozelikle mimarlik de bazi ogretmenler ODTU dan de daha iyi!



E&#287;itim de&#287;il, hocalar&#305;m&#305;z&#305;n ço&#287;u çok iyi profesörler benim bahsetti&#287;im ö&#287;rencilerin mentalitesi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deno

Armstrong said:


> P.S I know, *Khannum* !



A unmarried man at his 30s is a happy man... Said by my brother at his age of 29 and in first year of his marriage

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deno

Armstrong said:


> P.S I know, *Khannum* !



A unmarried man at his 30s is a happy man... Said by my brother at his age of 29 and in first year of his marriage


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Aryan_B said:


> There is a difference between Pakistani look and Indian look. You show your ignorance. It was nothing to do with Ummah brothers or Muslim bias it is my preference.
> 
> 
> 
> I think he is probably gay.
> 
> 
> 
> Not too bad either lol
> 
> 
> 
> Arian man I saw you giving him your Yahoo add. Man this guy is prob gay what are you doing man lol


 
Hes a 16 or 17 year old kid for god sakes..lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyperion

Deno said:


> E&#287;itim de&#287;il, hocalar&#305;m&#305;z&#305;n ço&#287;u çok iyi profesörler benim bahsetti&#287;im ö&#287;rencilerin mentalitesi


From now on I'll never write in Turkish  

Who cares about the mentality of the students? Not everyone is alike, obviously, someone coming from Mersin or Urfa will not be the same as the ones coming from Istanbul or Izmir?
What do you expect in ODTU or Bilkent their mentality is nice? Some come on 'burs' from the remotest villages of Turkey and are nothing but memorizing fools.
Just study, have a nice time, enjoy and be happy in your small group of friends... And don't forget in ODTU or ITU you'd have to compete with the most 'INEK' of students who take the average to 90+ and then everyone else get screwed because of them..

If you're from Istanbul/Izmir/Antalya hang out with friends from the same place and you'll do just fine

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyperion

DUPLICATE POST - SELF DELETED


----------



## FairAndUnbiased

I like Southern Chinese, Vietnamese and Osaka Japanese, don't really like fake plastic Tokyo barbie girls. Just my bias.

My school: bulk of undergrad is Vietnamese, Mexican and C-Ams, bulk of grad is Chinese, Indian and Korean in that order, with a few Japanese, and many Japanese exchange students and postdocs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

BTW, Seoul has full of women with plastic surgery, it shouldn't count as one on the list.


----------



## Sasquatch

FairAndUnbiased said:


> I like Southern Chinese, Vietnamese and Osaka Japanese, don't really like fake plastic Tokyo barbie girls. Just my bias.
> 
> My school: bulk of undergrad is Vietnamese, Mexican and C-Ams, bulk of grad is Chinese, Indian and Korean in that order, with a few Japanese, and many Japanese exchange students and postdocs.



Vietnamese girls are highly loyal, same with malaysian.


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

FairAndUnbiased said:


> I like Southern Chinese, Vietnamese and Osaka Japanese, don't really like fake plastic Tokyo barbie girls. Just my bias.
> 
> My school: bulk of undergrad is Vietnamese, Mexican and C-Ams, bulk of grad is Chinese, Indian and Korean in that order, with a few Japanese, and many Japanese exchange students and postdocs.



Vietnamese is too Southeast Asian, not the taste for the Chinese mainstream, the Chinese girls from North-Central-East are more popular in China.


----------



## livingdead

Call me racist, but I find only desi type girls attractive (which includes latinas and some europeans). Also hair should be black.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Anees




----------



## Killuminati

23 pages women talk come on man is this a adult forum or what..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

The most beautiful girl i ever met was from Khyber pakhtunkhwa.... and i lost her....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RazPaK

Guys, I seriously think ptex wants to bulldoze my house, now that I shared that story of that Israeli girl.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lem34

RazPaK said:


> Guys, I seriously think ptex wants to bulldoze my house, now that I shared that story of that Israeli girl.



Thats his hobby yaar


----------



## livingdead

RazPaK said:


> Guys, I seriously think ptex wants to bulldoze my house, now that I shared that story of that Israeli girl.


which story? page/post number?


----------



## Safriz

I only ever knew one Israeli Girl..she was from Cornwall in UK..
She was a good looking but a Psychopath....
Please never go on looks only..Can be deceiving...


----------



## Hyperion

Buddy that is such a cute baby  Swear I want to hug him to calm him down.... 


Armstrong said:


>

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SMC

I assume bharatis cities are the last in the list?


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Killuminati said:


> 23 pages women talk come on man is this a adult forum or what..



That Korean guy has never contributed something useful, but always with the stupid gossip. 

He must believe this forum is his personal playground or what.


----------



## Bond

You are right..cities with burkha clad pakistani women are at the top... 



SMC said:


> I assume bharatis cities are the last in the list?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hasbara Buster

Aryan_B said:


> Pakistani Afghani Iranian Turkish are the best imo



I agree, you can add Lebanese and Syrian


----------



## Hyperion

Erdogan said:


> I agree, you can add Lebanese and Syrian


Syrian dunno. Lebanese, only if you're interested in make-up, insecurity in the form of reconstruction surgery. 

Turkish YES YES YES 



Pakistani Nationalist said:


> The most beautiful girl i ever met was from Khyber pakhtunkhwa.... and i lost her....


Where did you loose her? Come on man, her parents must be really worried 



RazPaK said:


> Guys, I seriously think ptex wants to bulldoze my house, now that I shared that story of that Israeli girl.


Stop being paranoid, unless you're a Palestinian troll


----------



## FairAndUnbiased

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> Vietnamese is too Southeast Asian, not the taste for the Chinese mainstream, the Chinese girls from North-Central-East are more popular in China.



depends on facial features, but, mostly because my school has so many Vietnamese girls, there are lots that are beautiful. 

I read a list for the undergrad classes, and the last names have a long line of Nguyen, Truong, Tran, Chau, Dinh and Le names.


----------



## Hasbara Buster

I love Chinese woman


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

FairAndUnbiased said:


> depends on facial features, but, mostly because my school has so many Vietnamese girls, there are lots that are beautiful.
> 
> I read a list for the undergrad classes, and the last names have a long line of Nguyen, Truong, Tran, Chau, Dinh and Le names.



Most of them have Chinese blood, while most of Viets look Southeast Asians.


----------



## Desert Fox

Vietnamese and Cambodian women are beautiful but i haven't come across that many here in NYC. In L.A. there's a lot of them from what i know but many of them are affiliated with notorious Asian gangs.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Hyperion said:


> Where did you loose her? Come on man, her parents must be really worried


 
.............................


----------



## Hyperion

That was a joke!


Pakistani Nationalist said:


> .............................


----------



## Shinigami

someone posted this before.

mostly Caucasian indians from delhi

delhi school girls - YouTube


----------



## RazPaK

^

Since they are caucasian, does it make you feel better about yourself?

You are a slave to propaganda, may God bless your miserable soul.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shinigami

RazPaK said:


> ^
> 
> Since they are caucasian, does it make you feel better about yourself?
> 
> You are a slave to propaganda, may God bless your miserable soul.


 
 what a kid.

caucasian strain is the most desirable in south asia. we all know that

"slave to propaganda"


----------



## The SC

Soorma said:


> I love women from Sweden... Tall , slim , Blonde , blue eyes , open minded , Liberal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> p.s.- Infact Most of the Scandinavian girls are above average in the department of Looks




With AIDS as a bonus, and hey, she won't even recognize you the next day after your pleasure.

Have anyone seen these beauties without make up, very awful !

Truth is that real natural beauty is everywhere, in every country, when someone travels a lot , he can not be fooled by news like these.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RazPaK

Retard bhartis, white does not equal beauty. At least not for me. Think what you will.


----------



## Shinigami

RazPaK said:


> Retard bhartis, white does not equal beauty. At least not for me. Think what you will.



white/?  caucasian and white are not the same son

look, the standard of indian beauty is the absence of Australoid gene.

In Miss India for eg, Caucasians and Mongloids with little influnce of Australoid are selected.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FbczuLe2btw

Same for pakistan, of course, you dont have the mongloid gene in ur country

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RazPaK

Shinigami said:


> white/?  caucasian and white are not the same son



Is white what you worship? 


My grandmother was very dark-skinned and she was a hell of a woman. My "white" grandfather that looked exactly like Santa Claus loved her very much.

Is white your only god?


----------



## Shinigami

RazPaK said:


> Is white what you worship?
> 
> 
> My grandmother was very dark-skinned and she was a hell of a woman. My "white" grandfather that looked exactly like Santa Claus loved her very much.
> 
> Is white your only god?



 its like talking to a wall

i give up


----------



## RazPaK

Shinigami said:


> its like talking to a wall
> 
> i give up



Kill yourself.

If people had the opportunity to be born how they want, the world would look very different.

I was not given preferences in my mother's womb, and neither were you. 

I hope you understand this.


----------



## The SC

There is something more genuine and attractive than raw beauty, and it is called Charm:


----------



## OrionHunter

Shinigami said:


> *COUNTRIES THAT HAVE WON THE MOST COMBINED MISS WORLD TITLES AND MISS UNIVERSE TITLES EXCLUDING MISS AMERICA AND MISS UNITED KINGDOM*
> Rank	Country	Number of Combined Titles
> 1	Venezuela	9
> 2	India	7
> 3	Sweden	6
> 4	Puerto Rico	5
> 5	Netherlands	4
> 5	Finland	4
> 7	Trinidad and Tobago	3
> 7	Brazil	3
> 7	South Africa	3


Hmmm...But the point is that no Pakistani or Iranian has taken part in the Miss World/Miss Universe contests as they aren't allowed to. They probably could win the titles if given a chance! But that's gonna be a long shot as displaying skin is a strict no-no in Islamic countries! 

Cheers!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Juice

Mercenary said:


> She is 100% real. Trust me I have done my research.
> 
> Here are some pics of her
> 
> I won't post any bikini ones...not sure what the tolerance level on PDF is for that...



Those look nice in a bra, but petites look better uncaged.


----------



## The SC




----------



## RazPaK

OrionHunter said:


> Hmmm...But the point is that no Pakistani or Iranian has taken part in the Miss World/Miss Universe contests as they aren't allowed to. They probably could win the titles if given a chance! But that's gonna be a long shot as displaying skin is a strict no-no in Islamic countries!
> 
> Cheers!



We are not dalals or pimps. Cheers!


----------



## The SC




----------



## Juice

RazPaK said:


> Retard bhartis, white does not equal beauty. At least not for me. Think what you will.



I am a white guy, love all women. Tend to like dark hair and eyes, prolly cause I went to high scool in Texas (lotsa Mexican babes). To this day I like the "mediteranean" look, Mexican, Italian, South America, Spain, Greece, etc. They seem more exotic. (where as blondes are exotic in mnay places)


----------



## OrionHunter

RazPaK said:


> We are not dalals or pimps. Cheers!


Not only that. These contests are pretty much rigged with 'extraneous' considerations, and 'extra curricular activities' counting more than real beauty! 

In other words, these contests are a farce!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC




----------



## Juice

That top woman looks a little manly, SC.


----------



## The SC




----------



## RazPaK

Juice said:


> I am a white guy, love all women. Tend to like dark hair and eyes, prolly cause I went to high scool in Texas (lotsa Mexican babes). To this day I like the "mediteranean" look, Mexican, Italian, South America, Spain, Greece, etc. They seem more exotic. (where as blondes are exotic in mnay places)



I have seen ugly chicks with every type of skin or hair/eye color. If a chick is good looking, it is indisputable. Some girls are very good looking and others are not. It's as simple as that.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC




----------



## Desert Fox

Shinigami said:


> white/?  caucasian and white are not the same son
> 
> look, the standard of indian beauty is the absence of Australoid gene.
> 
> In Miss India for eg, Caucasians and Mongloids with little influnce of Australoid are selected.
> 
> 
> Same for pakistan, of course, you dont have the mongloid gene in ur country



We have Mongoloids in our country, the Hazara.



The SC said:


>



A Hijab is supposed to be for simplicity and to cover the woman's beauty.

Wearing a Hijab along with makeup is contradicting its real intention (not my words, this is what many scholars have stated). You see a lot of Arab women wearing Hijab's with skin tight jeans and T-shirts here in Brooklyn.


----------



## The SC

That is true all over the western world, but there is this subtle sign of Islam, and I am not personally fond of make up or tight jeans for women, it is mostly pair pressure in schools and work places, so it is social and Muslim girls should be aware of this pressure and act accordingly.
Most (90%) of Muslim girls or women I see in Canada do not wear tight jeans nor too much make up.


----------



## 500

RazPaK said:


> I think a lot of girls like the fact that I am sexist. But I'm admitting this among friends.


90% of those who brag about women on internet are virgin losers.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## harpoon

OrionHunter said:


> Hmmm...But the point is that no Pakistani or Iranian has taken part in the Miss World/Miss Universe contests as they aren't allowed to. They probably could win the titles if given a chance! But that's gonna be a long shot as displaying skin is a strict no-no in Islamic countries!
> 
> Cheers!



Well bro..these contests are still the benchmark for beauty. If they are not contesting, its their loss. Anyways its not that Pakistanis and Iranians are not participating in beauty contests.













OrionHunter said:


> Not only that. These contests are pretty much rigged with 'extraneous' considerations, and 'extra curricular activities' counting more than real beauty!
> 
> In other words, these contests are a farce!



Its a urban myth like the myth of 'casting couch'.



RazPaK said:


> We are not dalals or pimps. Cheers!



You seem to have a low opinion of modern women.


----------



## Desert Fox

500 said:


> 90% of those who brag about women on internet are virgin losers.



And 90% of those accusing others of being "Virgin losers" are "virgin losers" themselves.

Anyways, i don't see anything wrong there if someone is a Virgin, i know some pretty fine people who chose to remain Virgins due to religious as well as other reasons, that is until of course they get married to the person whom they truly love, rather than going around sleeping with random people they meet at some party or "convention".

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Juice

RazPaK said:


> I have seen ugly chicks with every type of skin or hair/eye color. If a chick is good looking, it is indisputable. Some girls are very good looking and others are not. It's as simple as that.



Very true! Thanks for not pointing out the horrid amount of spelling errors. I spell well enough, but type like sh!t. (spell-check has ruined me, it should be standard on forums)


----------



## OrionHunter

harpoon said:


> Its a urban myth like the myth of 'casting couch'.


*So, the notorious 'casting couches' are a myth?????*  That's news to me!


----------



## Don Jaguar

Why people are not posting pictures here?


----------



## harpoon

OrionHunter said:


> *So, the notorious 'casting couches' are a myth?????*  That's news to me!



You are free to believe what you want to believe..just like some believe in UFOs and Aliens.

There may be casting couch but to generalize an entire industry based on this is not good .


----------



## RayKalm

So, who in their right mind thinks their opinion is superior to other's?


----------



## RayKalm

Surenas said:


> Iranians and Turkish, yes. Pakistanis and Afghanis: no.



More like: "In my opinion Iranian and Turkish women are beautiful, while Pakistanis and Afghans are not".

Turkey has the highest number of face jobs among Muslim countries, and one of the highest in the world. Iran, well, it has plenty of jobs as well (as someone posted in a prior page, it is the nose job capital of the world).

Pakistani women still manage to look beautiful without any surgery to change their face.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Juice said:


> That top woman looks a little manly, SC.



If you look or feel a little girly (no personal offence) than it might seem that way to you, but she is a very beautiful woman by any international standard ( not my preferred beauty but a real beauty), and by the way, she is not the one who played in the James Bond movie.


----------



## Juice

The SC said:


> If you look a little girly than it might seem that way to you, but she is a very beautiful woman by any international standard.



Lol, wish you would come down and tell my friends i look "girly." They would have quite a laugh!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## King Solomon

Scandinavian women (Swedish, Norwegian etc) are the prettiest, no doubt. Not too sure about Ukraine.

Pretty women are everywhere. However, poorer countries will definitely fall behind as a lot of their population are in poverty. You can't look pretty while being poor.



The SC said:


> If you look or feel a little girly (no personal offence) than it might seem that way to you, but she is a very beautiful woman by any international standard ( not my preferred beauty but a real beauty), and by the way, she is not the one who played in the James Bond movie.



I agree with Juice. Furthermore, a lot of the women you posted looks like wannabe-ninjas. You can't look pretty in Hijab. If you want to look pretty, get that ugly so-called hijab off of you.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## r3alist

Some people will argue over anything, this is a defence forum, atleast I thought it was meant to be one. Most of the talk here is making this look like some teen chat forum bickering over pointless stuff.


----------



## Juice

King Solomon said:


> Scandinavian women (Swedish, Norwegian etc) are the prettiest, no doubt. Not too sure about Ukraine.
> 
> Pretty women are everywhere. However, poorer countries will definitely fall behind as a lot of their population are in poverty. You can't look pretty while being poor.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with Juice. Furthermore, a lot of the women you posted looks like wannabe-ninjas. You can't look pretty in Hijab. If you want to look pretty, get that ugly so-called hijab off of you.


 I hate to blame the Hijab, but that may be why I thought she looked a bit manly (that and the hands). In my culture, hair is part of a feminine look.



r3alist said:


> Some people will argue over anything, this is a defence forum, atleast I thought it was meant to be one. Most of the talk here is making this look like some teen chat forum bickering over pointless stuff.



With all the news happening today (Turkish jet, South Park verdict, Hotel take-over by Talibs), this was the fastest growing thread today. It actually heartens me, shows under the bull, we are still a bunch of guys.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Elmo

Acha buss. Enough with the discussion about women.


----------

